# Sheffield care girls Part 2



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home girls, good luck    

pam xx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey Ladies 

Sorry to check in so late! I'm still here ... complete with bump 

I'll come back to do personals later on today.

Lots and lots of love to each and every one of you 

Michelle xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

She had us going there didn't she....  oh well,  the suspense continues....  Go Go Munchkin!!


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin.... 


Rach - gosh,, got to get the pram right for getting in and out of the Bun Shop most important shop of all, well along with the sweetie shop...  are you still on the jelly tots.... .. hope your water works are feeling better....  rach whats Reiki all about then you seem to be an expert, can you do it yourself as well...


Piper - Knew you'd have christmas all wrapped up.... ... so to speak,, wish I could be as organised.... Bet your so excited 1st Christmas ooohhh so lovely.... ... 


Puss - Sparkles and feathers ....eeerrmmm interesting you could go on Come Dancing with a frock like that.... ... don't possess a frock myself am abit like farmer gyles in one...not a pretty site... .. hows the overseas IVF looking..


Michelle Sounds like you and Munchkin are doing ok.....  ... hope you've got everything sorted... 


Hi to everyone I've missed got someone coming to my desk..... 


luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Deb Bee - ROFL    "Looking like Farmer Gyles" - yes,  that's exactly it - i've been searching for a way of describing what I look like in these bloomin dresses and that's it!!.... 

Think I need Trinny & Suzannah to take me in hand...       

Rach - Bun shop access has to take priority,  out with the devilish side by side buggy!!  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Just a quickie to let you know I'm still here. Feeling very heavy now and quite apprehensive about the birth. Hoping I don't go overdue  

Sorry for lack of personals girls. I'll attempt personals later on 

Lots and lots of love to all of you  

Michelle and a very stubborn Munchkin xxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

OMG we were half way down page two 

Michelle - looks like munchkin is holding on tight, lets hope he puts in an appearance soon!

Puss - can just imagine you tripping round the shops with Trinny and Suz grabbing your **** and boobs! I can be the Suz stand in if you want (too fat for trinny) but I'm not touching your private parts 

Deb Bee - the jelly tot phase only lasted a couple of weeks thankfully or I'd be the size of a house with no teeth  not really got a fad at the moment although do really fancy a Big Mac 
Reiki is a form of hands on healing where you can channel energy from the universe into either yourself or someone else, works on the eastern principle that we all have the innate ability to heal i.e. when you hurt yourself you automatically put your hands on it to sooth the pain or "rub it better"! We've just become so westernised that we've lost touch with it, so if you become a reiki practitioner you go through a serious of attuneements to get the energy flowing again! I can just imagine that Puss is rolling her eyes at the moment and I  was just as cynical when I first heard of it, but I've always been up for trying new things so gave it a go and even afterwards thought "was that it" very relaxing but not very exciting but then a couple of days later someone backed into my car outside work  and normally I would have been irate but i was just really calm and rational about it, and i can remember standing there there thinking "this is not me" 

Been convert ever since  did my first attunement about 10 years ago and have done other more advanced stuff since and I'm really not joking or exaggerating when i say i couldn't live without it, I use it daily on myself to just chill out or get rid of headaches etc its the first thing i do when i wake up and the last thing I do as I go to sleep. I've used it a huge amount during treatment and really feel that it helps to keep my calm and focused on what i want and i reiki the babies everyday.
DH who is a real cynic went to a friend for it when he was in extreme pain as a last resort and it helped him a huge amount, he then arrived home one evening and announced that he was doing his first attunement  i was absolutely gobsmacked to say the least but he nows uses it a lot as well on himself and on the babies
Ellibabe and Piper are also reiki Practitioners so maybe they'll be able to give your their perspective on it

I went on a bit there didn't I  as you can tell I'm very pasionate about it, but lets be fair you've met me and I'm not some Airy Fairy Tree Hugger but I just find that it enhances my life immensely

Well best shut up now 
Rach


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello my lovelies

Sorry I haven't been on much - been off work ill with bad headaches...got docs today although Im sure it will be a waste of time   

Just some very quick personals...

Michelle...get yourself down to the Indian takeaway, a hot curry is supposed to work oh and so is      Hurry up the suspense is killing me!!   

Rach - that was a long post hun..thought you were writing a book  

Deb bee - how you doing hunny? 

Hi to Elliebabe, Pascha, Piper, Puss and anyone else Ive missed. 

Catch you all soon

Nicki
xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon..... Thank God its Friday..... roll on staying in bed tomorrow.... ...
Have been made up with a cold for last week and its not getting any better am talking and sounding like a cross between Barry White and Phylis who used to be in Coronation street.....  ... 

Also the    car has broke down and can't get in the garage till Monday so will be going to Care by the train and Bus oh what joy lets hope its not raining.....



Rach - Thanks for that info,, gonna look at some sites on intranet this weekend, are there any you recommend... ... whats an attunement, is the process abit like meditating or am i way off... .... am a really stressed out person so could do with something to chill me out...


Puss - Trinny and Suz would have there work cut out with the pair of us...  ... think I'm a lost cause in the dress or skirt department... .... have you managed to sort one out yet.... 


Nicki - Hope the headaches have gone and your feeling better hun... .. what did the Dr say.....


Hi to Piper, Michelle, Elliebabe, Debs, Becca Pasha and anyone else....


Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Just a very quick one to let you know I'm still here  Not feeling very well and VERY tired so hopefully a sign.

Lots and lots of love to all of you  

Michelle xxxx


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Why oh why are DR's so useless ?   

I went to docs and he reckons I have a virus cause have high temp and high blood pressure, he actually said..."Maybe you're just having a bad day"   well considering I have had the headaches for 4 days....i don't think a bad day comes in to it!   Anyway, his solution was to get plenty of rest and take paracetamol....

The NHS are worth their weight in gold.....NOT  

Sorry - bit of a moan there ladies....apologies to anyone who works in NHS.. 

Deb bee - aww hunny, sorry you are feeling poorly but laughing at Phylis from corrie....I'd forgotten all about her... 

Michelle - every time I see a post from you I read with bated breath, expecting you to say "this is it girls" but nothing....   Anyway, hope you are ok hunny...fingers crossed something happens over the weekend..

xxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello ladies,
Bit quiet on here - you must all be off doing exciting things!!  Hope you enjoyed your lay in this morning!
Debbee, Good luck with your review tomorrow - hope it all goes well. Will be thinking of you  
Nicki, hows the headache? If you still have it it may be worth seeing a different gp.
Rach aka treehugger, how are you, Rhubarb and Custard? hope they're being good for you  
Puss, any joy on finding an outfit? Are we booked in for our meal yet?
Michelle, what happened to you yesterday??!! Should we be getting excited    Or are you just keeping us on our toes!! 
love to everyone 
Piper x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Nothing to report I'm afraid  Still hanging on in there. DH was born on his due date so he thinks it might be tomorrow! I was in hospital yesterday morning as I've had some SERIOUS itching. It was all over and I didn't know where to start scratching first  The doctor gave me some allergy tablets which have helped enormously.

Piper - Sorry for not posting yesterdayMate. I was sooo busy scratching that I must have forgotten  Hope J & M are well.

Deb Bee (aka Phylis  )- Hiya Mate. I just want to wish you lots of love and luck for tomorrows review   I hope it brings you some positive answers and a way forward. I'll be thinking of you and Rob.

nickinoo - Sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish hun. Hope you're feeling a little better. I don't think it's the fact that you saw an NHS Dr though ..... I think it's that he's a MAN  Seriously though, can't you see a different DR because the one you saw sounds like a right git!!!

Rach - How's things with you and your onboard crew?  I read with interest your 'essay' er ... post on Reiki  There is a man at work who is heavily into Reiki and I remember that when I had ET and I was in my 2WW he did some weird and wonderful things  To this day I have no idea what they were but if it's what helped me get my BFP I'm all for it  He was educated in America somewhere.

Puss - Trinny and Sussanah can't even dress themselves properly!! I'll be your stylist  Mind you ... you'd probably never speak to me again  My 'style' at the moment is ..... well it's awful. I look like something from the Wurzels ....'Combine Harvester' chic  We'll all have to go on a clothes shopping trip in the January sales 

Lots of  to Elliebabe, Pasha, caza, Debs, Toni and Becca. Hope I didn't miss anyone out .. Didn't mean to 

Michelle xxxxx

*DON'T FORGET YOUR CLOCKS LADIES!!! *


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi GIRLS

So so sorry for being so lapse with posting, time just seems to be flying away at the moment!

I am still following everyones progress with great interest and promise to try harder.

Its D Day tomorrow, the big 20 week scan and I am so nervous.  We are gonna try and find out the sexes but that depends if the little monsters are going to oblige!

Will let you know tomorrow.

Love and hugs

Toni


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is well and having a good weekend - what a lovely day it is, you wouldn't believe we were nearly in November....thats Global Warming for ya  

Michelle-   at the DR being a man, I think you are right there chuck.  I do feel a little better but if not ok tomorrow then going back to see a different doc, preferably a female!    How are you chick, you stopped scratching now.. 

Toni - I am sure all will be ok tomorrow hun, can't wait to hear the what you're having.. 

Hi to everyone else....sorry will do more personals later..  

xxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just a quicky from me!

Deb bee - will be thinking of you today hun both for the reveiw and the anniversary, hope that reaching both will allow you to move things forward to acheive your dream, lots of love

Toni - Good to hear from you, best of luck with todays scan let us know how you get on, I've got mine on wednesday, very excited but also a little apprehensive!

Have a great days girls
Rach


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Just a quick one.

Just wanted to wish Deb-bee good luck with your review today, hope you get some good answers.

xxTonixx - hope your scan is ok today.  Glad to hear your ok now.

MrsCarter - hope your ok and the itching is not getting you down.  Hope munchkin makes an appearance soon.  Take care.

Hello to everyone else and will catch up later.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls good luck with your review deb bee toni let us no how your bubas are lets see if there playing to see what the sex is my little girl had her legs crossed love caza


----------



## clarenini (Aug 22, 2006)

just started the road of e/s at care Sheffield 
just had test for fsh waiting for the results hope under 8 so can do e/s 
feels like aim going mad 
anyone  of whats going to happen next and how long it take would be great need all the help i can get new to all this


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello,
And welcome to the sheffield care thread! We're a real mixture, so hopefully we'll be able to help you with some useful hints and tips!
The staff at care sheffield are fab and they really try to treat you as an individual rather than a number  
I'm afraid i don't know a great deal about egg share, but once you're accepted, had the counselling been matched etc then you would start on long protocol. This involves injecting drugs to down regulate and coincide with your donor, you go for blood tests to check this has happened. You then start to inject drugs to stimulate your ovaries to produce lots of lovely follicles. Blood tests and scans check when these are the optimum size and you take another drug to ripen the follicles! You then go in for egg collection, where the eggs are removed from each follicle and they are fertilised with dh sperm. Hopefully the eggs fertilise and become embryos. 2/3 days later they are replaced. After the longest 9 days in your life you return to Care for your blood test to see if you are pregnant. If you are very lucky you will be  
This is really just the basics, but will hopefully give you an idea of whats likely to happen. As you can see I am one of the very lucky ones and as a result of my 2nd ivf I became pregnant with twins who are now 4mths old and my pride and joy. 
If theres anything you want to ask, just shout as i'm sure someone here will know the answer and be able to help, 
Good luck! Let us know how you get on with your fsh
love Piper x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Well as I suspected really!

Our little girl is a little bigger than our little man!

Absolutly thrilled thanks for all your support!  

Am gonna try and post a picture or two now!

Love and hugs

Toni


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

awwwwwww one of each thats brill toni  hi clarenini i when for egg share but my fsh was too high so my fingers r crossed that yours will be fine and welcome love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Toni,
Congratulations hun, so pleased all is well!
One boy and one girl - fantastic!! - enjoy
love Piper x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya

Toni - congratulations on a boy and girl, you and DH must be so happy.

Rachg - good luck for tomorrow.  Are you finding out what you and Murray are having or keeping it a surprise.

The lunch date is 25th November - please can someone confirm.  Thanks.

Me, well not much to report, still down to 1-2 times a weeks but can handle that, holiday, a week on saturday and then I will see you guys.  Are Puss sorted the food yet?  My next scan is 21st Nov so will bring the piccies.

Hope your all ok.

Clareini - didn't do egg share but agree with Piper, Care, they are lovely, good luck with FSH and hope that your dreams and someone elses comes true.

xxx
Elliebabe


----------



## clarenini (Aug 22, 2006)

fsh above 8 cant do e/s


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All...

Went for appt yesterday and are doing the stage 1 tests...Karyotype...Thyroid Function test...Thrombophillia screen...Lupus screen...Autoantibody screen..Anti Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody and rob had Karyotype,, had them done while we were there cost £520.00 .... ,, so we will see what the results are,,, Was a different Dr from Nottingham, will be trying again after Xmas when we sort our money out....

Also had a letter about my appeal they have turned us down, saying that I've had  2 treatments and even though We've paid they still qualify and won't consider us....  life just gets better... 



Clare - Sorry hun about the egg share what was your FSH was it really high...  what did they say your options were...


Toni - Congrats on your scan a boy and a girl fantastic.... 


Will catch up on personals later.... busy with DH halloween Birthday......    costume is ready,,, to go trick or treating tonight....

Catch you later

luv

Deb Beex x x


----------



## clarenini (Aug 22, 2006)

fsh was 10.2 and to do the e/s needed to be 8 or under


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

deb bee sorry about the appeal its appalling who make these  rules    good luck with your next TX in the near future . clarenini mine was 10.5 i could not egg share and we did not have the money for icsi so we went for DUI  for the cheaper option it worked but ended in ectopic were i nearly died long story but anesthetist did not put me to sleep properly any way i will love u and leave u love caza


----------



## clarenini (Aug 22, 2006)

need help had 1 appt for e/s cant  do that fsh to high  so if i self fund the ivf when would i pay is it on 1st appt b4 tests done or when have results and treatment starts   
if anyone has step by step  to help me would be great


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debbee, Good luck with the tests! So sorry about the funding it really is so unfair!! 

Clarenini, At Care you pay for the drugs in advance and then you are billed for your tx whilst stimming and need to pay before egg collection. On our first cycle i paid using a 0% credit card, but i think you are now charged extra for c/c. You could still do it though with balance transfers/ credit card cheques etc if you are good at juggling money!!

Rach, lots of luck for your scan hun - enjoy the chat in the waiting room!

November 25th is the date for the next Sheffield girls meet, Puss have you booked us in anywhere yet? Names of those coming..... me, Rach, Puss, Michelle, Elliebabe, Nickinoo. Debbee are you coming Anyone else fancy lunch and a natter?

Chat later
love Piper x


----------



## clarenini (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks for all the help


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi ladies 

Just a quick one today -

Deb Bee - What an absolute bummer about your appeal   I can't believe how they justify their decisions. Lots of luck with the tests mate  
Hope Rob has a fantastic birthday   I bet he looks a treat in his Count outfit  

Clarenini - Welcome to the Sheffield girls thread. Sorry about your FSH being too high for E/S. I hope you manage to get started soon  

Toni - Fab news getting a   and a   

Lots of love to everyone else  

As for me ... still no movement. Had a Midwife Appt today and if nothing happens by next Tuesday I'll be having a sweep 

Happy Halloween  

Love Michelle xxxx


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Evening Ladies

Clare - welcome to the Sheffield girls thread, sorry to hear about your FSH. 

Michelle - How you feeling? Have you stopped itching..? 

Deb Bee - good luck with all your tests - sorry about the funding, it really makes my blood boil.  

Rach - good luck for tomorrow  

Hi to Elliebabe, Piper, Caza, Puss  and everyone else..  

love 
Nicki 

xxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there ladies

Deb Bee - Hope you and the Count had a good time last night      Sorry to hear the PCT are being so bloody minded,  it makes me so mad that access to tx is so bloomin inconsistent across the country - and that PCT woman you spoke to originally was a prize  too..    Think doing the level 1 tests now is definately the right way to go - if they come up with anything they should be able to modify your drug protocol,  if they don't, then you can feel more comfortable that everything's as it should be - either way it means you know you're giving it your best shot next time around  

Clarenini - hello there - sorry to hear you're having probs getting on the e/s program at Sheff,  I'd certainly suggest making a few phone calls to other clinics - maybe try Jessops?   

Michelle - still with us hun?  Munchkin's clearly nice and comfy in there  

Well,  I've booked a non-smoking table for 7 at on Sat 25th Nov, 12:30 at All Bar One on Leopold Street, Sheffield.  It's a big table so there's room for more if we need it      

Address:  
13-15 Leopold Street
SHEFFIELD S1 2GY
Tel: 0114 2521991

If you stand outside the Town Hall facing GAP opposite, with the Peace Gardens and Ha Ha Bar on your left,  then you'll see Leopold Street to the right,  with HL Brown jewellers on one corner of it,  and Virgin records on the other - All Bar One is about 50 yds up there on the right..

They do all sorts of food,  from really nice juicy burgers to tapas.... 

Right,  better do some work!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Puss,
Fantastic stuff hun  
So shall we say meet at 12 for 1230?
Look forward to seeing you all
love Piper

ps Michelle, tell munchkin to get a move on or else you might not make it!!!!!!


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Puss - Thanks for booking the table mate  I   it at All Bar One. They do lovely food and I happen to know they also have an extensive wine list   

piper - I wish Munchkin would get a move on!!! I'm becoming dependant on Gaviscon  

nickinoo - The itching is still there but it's not half as bad now I'm taking allergy tablets  How are you doing? How's married life treating you?  

Deb Bee - How was the trick or treating matey?   Hope Rob had a fantastic birthday 

Rach - How's things hun? Hope all is well 

Lots of   to everyone else

Love Michelle xxxx

   It's nearly Christmas!!!! YAY


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls 

Just a quicky as DH is taking me out to tea! will catch up properly and do personals in the morning!

Had 20 week scan today, Rhubarb and Custard are doing great, have all their bits where they should have! and are measuring 21 weeks the little porkers! Both were very naughty though  Custard wouldn't stay still and get in the right postion to be scanned but then decided to move when Rhubarb kicked him in the head  very naughty but very funny! they were wriggglig all over the place which was great to see, Still no idea of sex which is what we wanted!

Catch up tomorrow
Love Rach


----------



## clarenini (Aug 22, 2006)

how is everyone 
hope all is going well 
just wanted to say


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello girls

Michelle..glad the itching has eased hun. Tell Munchkin to get a shifty on   . Im ok thanks, married life is good, although there have been a few moments where I wanted to ring DH's neck..  

Rach - glad the scan went well sweetie. Enjoy your tea.  

Deb Bee - hope you had fun last night.  

Hi to Elliebabe, Claire, Puss, Pascha, Caza and anyone else I have missed   

love and hugs

nicki 

xxxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

rach brill news on the scan we will be dying to no what u r having . come on michell part with it it will be a 12lb er at this rate   i bet your pee of with waiting and every one asking u when your going to part with it. maddison and jacob r both doing fine i was just saying to jason as i got in the bath i need to lose some weight when elladee came in and said mum u have a fat belly i said its because i have just had the babies she smiled then as she was leaving the bathroom she was singing wibble wobble wibble wobble jelly on a plate i looked at jason and just bust out laughing kick a girl when shes down she did make me laugh tho any way speak to u all soon love caza


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Good morning ladies

will try and catch up properly now! really enjoyed my bit fat tea, but will not be eating bacon for the rest of the pregnancy as it made me so dehydrated that i drank 2 pints of water through the night 

Ellibabe - where are you going on holiday hun? I could just do with laying in the sun for a week at the mo!

Clare - Welcome to the thread and sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for with regard to egg share, I would try jessops as the girls have suggested as i think Care are pretty strict My FSH is only 6.9 but I was refused due to having PCOS in the end that was the right thing for us as i don't produce many eggs even with the low FSH, best of luck with it all

Piper - You sound excited about the lunch hun  anyone would think you've not left the house for the last few months! Have you packed DH off on his travels? give him our love when you speak to him

Toni - excellent news on the scan hun

Deb Bee - Really Bl**dy annoyed for you hun  with regard to the funding , maybe worth looking into whether you can appeal (do you want me to ask my mum if theres anything you can do she worked on a PCT until last month?) Glad you decided to go with the Stage one tests, i think its the right move for you and will hopefully give you the outcome you deserve next time! Please please Please say you coming on the lunch it just wouldn't be the same without you and we need someone to keep Puss and Piper under control 

Michelle - any movement yet? have you tired all the usual things to get him moving, good luck with the sweep if hes' not put in an appearnace before Tuesday  I'm already dependent on gaviscon which doesn't bode well does it 

Nicki - i think wanting to wring DHs neck is par for the course In a happy marriage 

Puss - thanks for organising lunch hun, Can you recommend a good carpark as the one i know cost me an arm and leg last time!

Caza - Children can be so cruel  but I bet it made you smile despite it! has Elladee settled to having to having the twins around now?

Thats all for me, take it easy ladies
Love rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Rach, fab news with the scan, love the piccies - thanks for sending them   DH going this afternoon so will give him big sloppy kiss from you  Don't worry if you don't hear from me - i'll be quietly tearing my hair out!!! 
Debbee, please please come   It won't feel the same stuffing my face without you!!
Nicki, Have to echo Rach and say that sounds like marriage to me! 
Elliebabe, enjoy your holiday - look forward to seeing you and bump on 25th!
Caza, lol!! glad noone sees me in the bath!
love to everyone
Piper x


----------



## clarenini (Aug 22, 2006)

all 

me and DP feel a bit up in the air at min 
not sure if to pay by card or save up the money 1st or get a loan 
for the ivf  
not sure when we have the money how long treatment will take to start


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All...

Well DH birthday went fab looked superb as the Count  , some how I ended up as a witch...now now girls say nothing...... we  ended up going out trick or treating with my 3 neices was a fab night.... have took some piccies so will get them developed.... 

Am I ok to come along to the soiree on the 25th,, as I'm the sensible one I need to keep you all in check, and as I don't drink can keep an eye on all you wino's....  




Puss - Thanks for organising the lunch, you may have to get a bigger table coz the weight is just going on instead of coming off.... may need a table to myself hun.... .... hows things going with you, any progress on your treatment, any news on abroad treatment... 


Clare - MONEY its all   money it drives you mad.... Agree with the girls try jessops see what they say.... 


Piper - Hows everyone.... ... hope you've got some more piccies to show us.... ,,why are you tearing your hair out.... 


Rach - Have Pm'd you... Bacon....2 litres of water... ... bet Rubarb and custard were swimming... 


Toni - Fab news on the scan... 


Elliebabe- Hi matey... what can I say another Hollie.... 


Michelle - You still here hun. been thinking about you,  ... take it easy is Ben waiting on you...  


Caza - Wibble wobble you make me   ,, whats elladee  like...  so funny... 


Nicki - Ringing DH neck.... ...we all have times like that... sometimes they should learn that opening their mouth is not always a good idea.... 



Well Hi to everyone else.... catch you soon

Luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## clarenini (Aug 22, 2006)

call jessops same with them just feel like all the doors keep closing
but will keep on going


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Just a quickie to let you know I'm *STILL* bloomin' here!!!
I think I'll probably end up having to have a sweep next Tuesday  I suppose that at least something will be happening ... as long as it works 

Deb Bee - I bet you made an EXCELLENT witch  Not that there's any reason why you would  I'm soooo pleased you're coming to the meet and I'll look forward to seeing the photo's when they're developed. As for Ben waiting on me .... He's 'waiting' on me alright ... 'waiting' on me to drop so I can resume my wifely duties 

clarenini - I really hope you manage to work something out so you can get started soon hun 

Rach - I'm sooo pleased that the scan went well  I had to laugh about Rhubarb and Custard fighting in utero  As for the gaviscon dependancy ... I REALLY feel for you!! I hate the stuff but it saves my life so I have to respect it 

piper - How are J & M? Hope they're both well and sleeping for Mummy 

caza - Elladee made me laugh sooooo much  with her little song. Bless her!! As for this baby being a 12lber  I really hope not ... I'll not be able to lift it 

Nicki - Wringing your DH's neck is totally normal and shows that your marriage is progressing normally 

Puss - What you been up to? Anything exciting hun? 

A big  to Elliebabe, Pasha and Toni. Hope I didn't miss anyone - didn't mean to 

Lots of Love

Michelle  xxxx


----------



## clarenini (Aug 22, 2006)

me and dp are going to have some time out as been having tests all yr 
will look at starting treatment in Feb


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi All

Friday at last and hope you all have something nice for the weekend.  Can't wait to see you all on the 25th, catch up on the news.

MrsCarter - well I do hope munchkin decides to make an appearance by then, hopefully a sweep next Tuesday will start you off if not a good curry and you know what (at least it will keep DH happy).  Keep well and I will be watching your posts with anticipation.

Deb-bee - so glad DH had a good birthday, hope your feeling better now, even though I am pregnant, I still remember than I should have been having a baby this week too.  My thoughts are with you and keep your chin up.

Puss - well matey what is happening?  Have you looked into tx abroad yet?  We got pregnant this time through reiki and reflexology, my reflexologist put us both on a diet of pills and organic eating.  Flushed our minds of negative thoughts.  I honestly believe that it worked, I had a low pos on day 12 on 9 and look at me now.  Anything is worth a try and just to let you know I am going to work on you on the 25th.

Rachg - I am so happy for you and DH, does that mean you are going shopping now.  I am waiting till after my next scan then I am going to bite the bullet and buy something.  Have decided on pram, cot and nursery decoration, just got to find some pennies.  We are not finding out either, has been a long road for all of us and like xmas would love a surprise.  We are off to Spain next Saturday for a week, DH thought I needed a break after everything.  Sorry not been txting but I have got a new phone and it is that predictive txt and it is doing my head in.  Can't wait to see you on the 25th and your bump.  Might drive to yours on 25th and get lift if you don't mind, will save on parking and split cost of petrol.  Maybe nickinoo will do the same.

Piper - Hope J and M are ok and that you are keeping yourself busy why DH is away.  My DH works away most weeks so I am quite used to it, it was strange having him at home when I was ill for 10 weeks and think the cats kept looking at him like it was xmas.  Can't wait to catch up and don't forget all the lovely photos.

Clareini - I understand that you need a break from it all, it takes over your life, get your results and have a stress free xmas then look again in next year.  I can not advise which way to pay for tx but as you can see from some on us on here, it is worth it.  Good luck.

Nickinoo - it is normal to wring DH's neck every so often, even though mine has been an angel for the last 19 weeks.  But it will change.  Looking forward to meeting you.  I will probably go to Rachg and get a lift if that is ok with her.

Jacuzziman - you have posted, let us know if you are getting started again and how your appt went on 20th.

Well as for me, off for reflexology this morning, 1st time in 12 weeks.  Then in laws for tea tonight, going to look at nursery bedding and things tomorrow.  Staying in all weekend because of the fireworks and then trying to find some clothes to take on holiday.  Baby bump is coming along and had first flutterings las night, it was really weird.  Still on the tablets.  Baby bump is now called little bean and we are not finding out, just want to know everything is healthy.

xxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Just realised what a monster post!!!!


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Morning

Just a quickie...

elliebabe - thought you'd written a book there hun   Enjoy the reflexology.  

Michelle - not heard from you yet today....could this mean you are busy in labour     at the wifely duties! Typical  

Rach - am I getting a lift with you too?? I was getting a lift with someone but can't remember who...   

Hello to everyone else... 

xxx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Just a very quick one from me today just to let you know that nothings happening yet   Feeling a bit sorry for myself at being stuck in the house!!
Hope you're all well 

Lots of love

Michelle xxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there ladies

Michelle - wifely duties - is that the warming slippers and darning socks stuff we're supposed to do?  Oh dear,  I'm a failure.....    Come on little Munchkin,  get a move on for your poor mum 

Elliebabe - ok,  ok,  I give in......  I'm trying reiki later this afternoon...    but if you, Piper and Rach start chasing me around with crystals at All Bar One I'll get frightened and run away.... 

Piper - how's it going,  hope they're being little angels whilst dad's working...  Have you and rach sorted out your meeting with Pasha yet?    Give them all a big hug from me      

Deb Bee - Yayyy - great news,  man those ice buckets,  she's coming out to play   Tell me you're not driving please... get him indoors to drop you off here and pick you up after!!!    PS - got a little present for you - i'll pm you...  

Clarenini - hi there,  know what you mean about taking a break - sometimes you have to stop and just recharge your batteries - I'm there too!  

Rach - What no bacon sarnies over the cold winter months??  Surely not    Can't wait to inspect the scan photo's - R&C sound like little gymnasts,  flipping around all the time  

Caza - Wibble wobble - that made me giggle so much,  out of the mouths of babes eh?  It's a good job you love her isn't it...    

Nicki - Men,  can't live with em,  can't live without em...    But whatever they do,  they usually win us over eventually   

Well, haven't done much looking at the overseas stuff after all,  we've decided to just do xmas,  have our holiday in Feb and then take it from there really - quite nice just chilling a bit really...    

Got a friend coming to stay this weekend so retail therapy will be on the cards tomorrow - still wedding outfit hunting   - thinking of going to York for the day tomorrow,  but that will depend on when we get our act's together in the morning I suspect  

Hello to anyone I missed - I hope you all have a good weekend  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

As you can see ... I'm *STILL* here  _Hopefully_ it shouldn't be too much longer 

Puss - I hope you're having a fab weekend with your friend  Let us know how the outfit shopping went ... I can't wait till I can go and get a new wardrobe 

A BIG  to everyone else 

Love Michelle xxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope your all well and enjoying the weekend 

Piper - Hope DH enjoyed his sloppy kiss from me  Thanks for the info on nappies that you emailed me I thought it was those was looking at them on tinterweb the other night! is 20 enough for the pair of them? will give you a ring one night in week to see how your coping If you'd not moved so flipping far away I could be giving you a hand 

Deb Bee - have PM'd you hun, really pleased to hear that your coming to lunch it really would not have been the same without you! and as for being the sensible one best laugh I've had all week hun   do they have leather aprons for you to sniff in all Bar 1 or do we need to nip to the HaHa for a little snifter!

Michelle - OMG can't believe your still hanging on  best of luck with the sweep on Tues lets hope it works!

Ellibabe - Have a great holiday, No Prob with having a lift on the 25th see you then

Nicki - Your coming to mine hun I'm in Doncaster just off the A1 will PM you details nearer then time, Are you due to start treatment in the New year?

Puss - Don't blame you for having break and a good holiday hun think you've definitely deserved it after all you've been through this year! Can't wait to hear what you thought to the Reiki! Hope you've had a good weekend with your friend

Well we went down to Kiddecare yesterday to look at Cot Beds and Car Seats but bought a pram instead  we've been looking at one called th First wheeels city twin which we both loved and we were going to order it from a local shop but it was £140 cheaper in Kiddecare plus they gave us two safety mattresses for the carry cots and 2 bottles of Bucks Fizz for free! will be going back for the cots to see what else we can get for free . Been having a lot of problems with my back but went for Acu on Thurs so hopping its going to improve a bit!

Lots of Love Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Hope you're all having a good weekend - just popped on quickly to tell Michelle to get a move on!!! 
Right, Michelle i'll try and scare you into it!!! ...... i had 2 sweeps with J&M and they really aren't pleasant - hope your midwife has got small fingers!!!  Thinking of you mate, really hope munchkin gets moving soon - you're obviously making it way too comfy for him/her.   Don't worry too much though the sweep can't be too bad or i'd have refused the 2nd one!! 
love Piper x (very lonely - billy no mates, no husband!)


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Great new photo Piper - Marisa looks very dainty compared with big boy Jack


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Still here   I have now resigned myself to the fact that I'm looking at having a sweep on Tuesday!! Nothings happening at all  

Piper - Thanks hun for the 'scare'   lol. My midwife has hands like spades!!! Mind you ... at the moment I really wouldn't mind how they got Munchkin out   The new picture of J & M is sooooo sweet. The difference in size is quite amusing   M really is a dainty little lady  

Well, I'm going to sign off for today and get ready to go and see some fireworks .... maybe it will help to scare munchkin out 

Lots and lots of love to each and every one of you  

Michelle and a VERY settled Munchkin xxxxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls r u all having a good weekend brill pic piper is marysa a bit smaller than jack but little girls r suppost to be dainty maddison is smaller at 8 lb 11 and jacob is 12lb 3 . michelle r u still here not long now and u will be holding your little one i would love to meet u all but dp is on the wrong shift piper i saw your birth announcement in the tamba mag and a big hi to every one have a lovely bon fire night love caza


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Just a quickie to show my face and say   to everyone. Feeling quite positive today for some reason  Hope it lasts  

Lots and lots of love to each and every one of you 

Michelle xxxx

I'll try personals later xx


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi ladies

I did used to post on here but have been away for a few months.  I just want to introduce myself again.

Dh had a vas reversal in Oct 2005 of which we thought it had completely failed but it turns out that he does have some sperm (4mill per mil).

We are due to start our 1st cycle of icsi in January 2007.  Luckily we don't have to have sperm retreaval now  

I will be 40 by then 

Just so that i can get to know you all would you mind doing a quick intro as I am lost!!!

hanks

Jo xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All.... 

Hope everyone had a good weekend me and my dh went to Whitby yesterday and we had a fab time, I've never been before thought it was rather quaint... ... nice to get away from everyone and xmas if only for a day.... 

Puss - Will have a word with DH about dropping me off sure he won't mind, but as I said I don't drink.... ....Reiki you and me both girl, where you going for that then... glad your chillin till after your hols you need it... 

Rach - Freebies....   can't go wrong mate, hows the back is it feeling any better.. 

Michelle - OMG Positive feeling...... come on girl..... 

Elliebabe - Have a good jolly... 

Piper - Billy no mates.. ...think you should move back nearer our end ....  can we tempt you.... hows jack n marysa love the new photo.... 

Caza - Shame you can't come to lunch would have been nice.... 

Nicki - How you doing hun,  

Jo - Hi will be doing my 3rd icsi in Jan to,,, 


Hi to everyone else will catch you gals later....

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello Jo,
Welcome back to the board and good luck for your cycle in January!
I'm Piper, 34, my dh is 42 and we were dx unexplained infertility, had been ttc for 4yrs had 4mths on clomid until i took myself off it as had turned into a witch!!! NHS list 3yrs so paid privately at Care Sheffield, 1st ivf long protocol May 2005 - BFN, 2nd ivf short protocol Oct 2005 - BFP and now am a very lucky and proud mummy to 2 fantastically perfect babies a boy and a girl who are just over 4mths old.
Still on this board as I want to see all my buddies achieve their dream too and hope that i support them in this!  

Michelle, fingers crossed that munchkin is ready today!!

Will post the rest of you later - miss marysa is stamping her little feet!!!!
love Piper x


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Piper.

Your babies look beautiful   I already have 2 children now aged  15 and 16.  There were only 11 months between them  so it was like having twins.  Hard work but looking back they were the best times!

Time doesn't half fly!  I want the opportunity to go through it all again with my new dh.

All the best

Jo xxx


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Morning

Just a quckie..

Michelle - lots of luck for today hun (it is today isn't it   )

Jo - welcome back - im Nicki, 30 DH 39. hoping to start tx very soon after new year.

Today I am ringing Care to book DH in for SSR!  . We were gonna wait as a bit strapped for cash but we had a chat and have decided to bang it on the old credit card!    We shouldn't really but needs must and all that... 

Will do personals later. 

love and hugs to you all

xxx


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi DeBee only just seen your message.

We have an an appointment on 20th Dec and will start treatment a couple of weeks after that.  I will really have to take it easy with the booze this chrismas 

Will be nice to have a cycle buddy!!

I am having long protocol!  Does anyone know what this means?  Also is says in the letter that they need evidence of rubella vaccine. Do i need to get this from the GP?

As this is all new to me a will be bending everyones ears for  a while yet.

Hi Nicki lovely to meet you again.  Good luck to your hubby for his ssr!

Jo xxxx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Deb Bee - I   Whitby. I think it's really quaint too. The fresh fish from the chip shops is second to none   I'll bet it was lovely for you and Rob to go somewhere together to reflect and recharge 

nicki - Thanks for the good luck message  I hope that SSR goes well for you and DH  

Jo - Welcome back hun - I'm Michelle,34 and DH is 38. We're currently awaiting the birth of our very overdue Munchkin after our 1st ICSI! We were ttc for about 8.5 yrs.Various Gynae problems for me and DH has low count and motility. Been together 10 yrs and Married for 16 months  

rach - FREE STUFF   Way to go Mrs   I'm sure that the Bucks Fizz will be a very welcome treat once Rhubarb and Custard have made an appearance 

Puss - How did your weekend go with your friend? Did you manage any retail therapy? 

Piper - I hope my sweep isn't as scary as yours were and that I only need one and not two like you did   

Lots of love to caza, Pasha, Elliebabe, clare, Jaccuziman and Toni  Hope I didn't miss anyone out  

As for Me ... Well it's Sweep Day   I'm really nervous to be honest because If it works then I'm on my way to being a Mummy and if it doesn't I'm looking at induction and I've heard it HURTS more   I'm such a wimp!!!! Fingers firmly crossed that it works. My stepdad said I'd have the baby between 7 - 7.30pm tonight   Bless him.

I'll keep you all updated.

Love Michelle xxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Michelle,
Good luck hun, don't be scared! The sweep isn't that bad   and nor is induction because at the end of the day you will be holding your little munchkin and it will all be worthwhile   Cheesy i know, but oh so true   Very excited for you - can't wait to hear your announcement, hope youve trained dh to post!!
love Piper x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi All 

Just an update from me -

Well I had my sweep but my cervix isn't really doing anything and is still long and hard   Midwife felt the baby's head and I was tempted to ask her to grab it and pull  
As things aren't exactly moving very quickly I've had my induction booked for Sunday  
Hopefully things will happen all by themselves before then!!

Sorry for the 'ME' post. 

Love to all if you  

Michelle xxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello girls 

Michelle I never posted on this thread , I am on  the Hammersmith hospital thread, but saw this thread by chance,a week ago and now can't wait to hear about your little one making an appearance! This is all so exciting. 
Best wishes 
Future Mummy


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

aww Michelle hun you deserve a "me" post hun. Was so excited when I saw your post! Was expecting you to say you'd had a quick labour and Munchkin had arrived!    How you feeling? 

Come on little Munchkin...suspense is driving me  crazy

Take care hun 

love and hugs

xxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Michelle and Munchkin,
Hurry up please, I really don't have time to keep checking up on you (something you will soon find out Michelle ) Glad the sweep went well - did she say if you had dilated at all? So glad that the end is in sight but will keep fingers crossed that munchkin makes it easier by coming all on his own!!!!  Keep us posted with all the details, even if your waters break and you have strong contractions every few minutes there is still time to get on tinternet to let us know!!!   
Good luck sweetie, i'll buy you a vino on the 25th!!!
Piper x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

Michelle have plenty of   its supposed to work it worked for me even though it was the last thing on my mine i just said hurry up jas  but it did work love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin Mornin...  


Michelle - You make me laff   long and hard...   glad the sweep went ok, sure munchkin will put in an appearance before Sunday.....  ... just in time for Sunday Lunch..... 


Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies!

Piper - how are you doing on your own hun? hope your coping without DH and that he's coping without you and the babes, it must be difficult for him to be away from them for so long 

Puss - where are you hun? still recovering from your booze fueled shopping trip?

Michelle - ooh hunny that little munchkin is far too comfy in there  have you thought of trying Reflexology or Acupuncture both are supposed to help you get going  really hope you see some movement today and more convinced that ever that its a lazy boy  i will be truly gob smacked if that child is a girl! What are you predicting psychic Piper

Jo  - welcome back to the gang! with regard to Rubella your GP should be able to fax over a letter to Care to prove your immunity but they may want to do a blood test to check first. Long Protocol is what most of us end up on at least for the first go unless you have a high FSH in which case your straight onto short, some ladies then go to Short if they didn't respond well to long. Very Basically you will Down Regulate on a drug called Suprefact for about 3 weeks from either day 1 or 21 of your period this allows them to take control of your hormones, they will then check with a blood test that your hormones have been suppressed and then they will start stimulating your ovaries proably with menupor (while still injecting the suprefact) this usually lasts anything from 7 -12 days and during that time they will check your blood every other day to make sure you are responding and then towards the end they will do an internal scan to check how many follicles you have, your will then be given a date for egg collection (EC) where they are removed with a needle under light sedation (not great but not too bad) then they will hopefully fertilise with DHs sperm and then two viable embryos will be replaced 2 or 3 days later and then the dreaded 2ww begins to see if they have implanted  Think I may have gone on a bit there not sure you wanted it in that amount of detail when you asked what Long protocol is!!  My history is 3 cycles of ICSI due to me having PCOS and DH having low sperm count after his bits were crushed in a motorbike accident  we are currently 21 weeks pregnant with twins Rhubarb and Custard

Deb Bee - ooh i love Whitby its one of my favourite places, theres also a tiny little village just up the coast called Sandsend which has the most incredible beach which i intend spending lots of sunny days on with the kids 

Nicki - hope you've managed to get DH booked in for his his SSR  i bet hes' looking forward to that  tell him its a small procedure compared to what you'll go through 

Well my back is feeling a little better, but I have absolutely no motivation for work  Had a lovely chat with my GP on Monday while getting a bulk order of Gaviscon  and he's basically said that he would sign me off as soon as i can't carry on rather than me starting mat leave early! lovely man  evened offered to do it there and then but think I'll try and plod on till Christmas and then see how I feel

have a good day girls
Love rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Good morning all,
Rach, i'm coping fine and even quite surprising myself with how well i'm doing but really miss dh soo much. Have been putting pics on photobucket for dh to pick up in abu dhabi and he says he loves getting them but it makes him sad!! Think i inadvertantly let slip what gender i think munchkin is in my last post - normally am so careful but yes i'm going for blue clothes too!!!
Debbee, Am so pleased you're coming it really wouldn't have been the same without you! I was going to buy you a drink but if you're not drinking !!!!!!!! 
Jo, think Rach gave you a thorough explanation!!  so we'll say no more!!
Nicki, did you get a date for dh's ssr?
Puss, Good for you having a nice break and rest before next tx. How did the reiki go?
Elliebabe, are you on your hols yet?
Caza, Pasha how are the babes?
Jo, we're meeting up on 25th in sheffield - you're very welcome to join us for a spot of lunch and a couple of drinks (very civilised!!! )
Love to you all
Piper xx ps would love to be nearer to you all so i could have some mates but not really viable with dh job and me not working. Anyway you'd probably all go off me if i was too near!!  Absence makes the heart grow fonder and all that!!


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies 

Just a quick update.

Well as you can see, I'm STILL here   I didn't get up till 12.15pm today!! Went to bed about 11.30 last night after a lovely warm bath with Lavender Sleep Easy Radox in it and then took a couple of paracetamols. It worked a treat. Only up x2 for a loo break and x1 for Gaviscon so all in all a good night  

piper - I am SOOOO going to take you up on the offer of a Vino on the 25th   LARGE MEDIUM WHITE please   If anyone joins me I 'think' we'll get the rest of the bottle free   Thanks for all the positive vibes hun. Love to J & M ... and you're not a billy no mates .... we all   you .... especially when you're buying a round lol


Rach - In a strange way I'm hoping I get to induction now. It's like I have resigned myself to it and it means that I have some control over what's happening ... if that makes sense  My DH thinks that because Munchkin is late then it MUST be a girl - I really have no idea   Your GP sounds great! Bulk ordering Gaviscon   I'm just imagining you loading up the boot of the car and turning up to our Christmas meet ..... bottle in hand   As for Reflexology and Accupuncture .. I believe it could help   Maybe if nothing changes by tomorrow morning I'll give it a whirl. I'll have a go at anything 


Deb Bee - I was hoping Munchkin would make an appearance before Sunday Lunch ... Maybe I can then enjoy it without glugging Gaviscon afterwards  I have to say that when the Midwife told me my cervix was still 'Long and hard' Ben and I giggled a bit   It's the only 'long and hard' thing that's been inside me for nearly a year   

Puss - Where are you Mrs?!! Have you been arrested for crimes against fashion following your shopping trip?  Hope you're ok xx

nicki - Thanks for your lovely post. I'm doing ok. Just glad I have managed some sleep. it seems to have made all the difference as I feel really energetic today  

FutureMummy - Thankyou so much for your lovely message. You're welcome to join us in here anytime for a natter  

caza -   "hurry up jas!!" LOL I think if Ben came anywhere near me now I'd chop it off  
Thanks for the tip though hun   Hope the kiddies are ok xx

Lots and lots of love to everyone else  

Michelle xxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Michelle!
Think the munchkin may be on his way if you've slept that long!!!!!! you always supposed to sleep well before going in labour!

Best of Luck!

Love rach


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Did a long post and lost it, so here I go again, trying to remember what I said before.

Michelle - good luck but as Rach said good nights sleep, munchkin is getting ready to make an appearance, don't blame you about induction, when you have waited this long, you just want he or she to be here.  I agree with Piper and Rach with the blue clothing.

Rachg- hope your ok matey and don't be a martyr if you feel yourself getting tired and the backache gets bad, get yourself signed off work.  Off on holiday saturday, so if nothing has happended with michelle can you text me and then post my congrats.  Cheers matey and can't wait to see you on 25th.  Will drive to yours.  But will be in touch.

Piper - glad your doing ok without DH, how long is he away?  At least you have Jack and Marysa for company.  See you on 25th.

Puss - where are you matey?  glad to see your coming on 25th.  glad to hear you have tried reiki, I feel it really helps and when I was at my lowest with sickness, I used it alot.  See you soon.

Deb-bee - I do hope your ok and see that you are starting tx again in January, have you had your test results yet.  

Nickinoo - I can give you a lift to Rach's house if you want, will pm when i get back from holiday.

Jo39 - well me 39, DH 42 - tx at care Jan/Feb 06 - BFN  June/July 06 - pregnant with IVF 1 happy little heartbeat, have suffered chronically with morning sickness but ok now with tablets.  Hope your dreams come true.

Everyone else hope your all ok.

Will be back on 18th, looking forward to seeing you all on 25th.  Got to go need to go and pick up tablets for holiday.

xxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for making me so welcome girls.  My memory is rubbish so it is gunna take me a while to work out who is who and who said what 

I would love to meet you all on the 25th and if I am not working will definately be there!!!  

Thanks for the info Rach it has saved me hours and hours of web searching.  I am feeling optimistic about all this (so far) and I hope I will be one of the lucky ones 

Good luck to everyone and take care

Jo xxx


----------



## frodomurphy (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi, I'm totally new to this... taken all day to pluck up courage to write!!! went on it a few years ago when did IUI.  Had ICSI at Sheffield last June/July but BFN.  Just undergoing my 2nd last ditch attempt as just hit the big 40 a few weeks ago, so thought I'd try one more time!!!  I'm on short protocol, just finished taking the white and brown tablets and have had blood test on Monday and Wed to check hormone levels to start injections, but not quite ready yet apparently - have to do another test on Friday - they told me not to panic today when i phoned for the result, but can't help it I'm afraid - so worried that they are going to have to abandon this and I'll have to start from scratch, which means taking those horrible white and brown tablets again!!  Can anyone shed any light on this "hormone not ready" situation - you all seem to know what you're talking about and have plenty of experience in things - I can't remember last year's ICSI as it was a complete blur for me.  I have been following the "Sheffield girls" for a long time now - every now and again and I'm so thrilled that some of you have fulfilled you dreams and become pregnant or given birth!! Well done!
Hope you can help, all the best, Frodox


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello Frodo,
Welcome to the board - so glad you've decided to join us!
Now don't panic, hardly anyone is ready before Friday to start the drugs on short protocol. I know many of us have laughrd at this in the past   So on past experience i'd say that you'll get that call tomorrow and will be happily jabbing away! Wishing you loads of luck  
Piper x


----------



## frodomurphy (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks Piper, that has certainly cheered me up!  I was on phone to clinic at 9am this morning and I think they think I'm mad - I couldn't sleep and had these dreams about white and brown tablets!! not very nice.  Got a blood test in the morning at my local hospital then they fax over results to Sheffield so I don't need to drive all the way from Anglesey in North Wales to Sheffield - just for a blood test - yikes.  All the best you lot - anyone in the same position as me - waiting to inject?
Frodox


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Frodo

Welcome to the board and just wanted to add if you have questions, don't feel embarassed to ask, we have all been there, it is scary and you feel all alone sometimes, but don't feel down, we are always here to help.  Good luck with your tx.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Michelle has been very quiet since 3 o'clock yesterday, could this be it!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Just checking in 

Elliebabe - I _wish_ I had got Munchkin  Been quiet since 3pm as I don't want to keep boring you all with no news  If I don't speak to you before you go away, I just want to wish you a Happy Holiday  Can't wait to meet you on the 25th.

Frodo - Welcome to the Sheffield Girls Thread  We're a friendly bunch so don't feel nervous about posting to us. All of us are more than happy to help and we're pretty good bunch  Keep us updated with your progress hun 

Everyone else - Lots and lots of love to you all 

Love Michelle xxxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Michelle

You are not boring us, we just want to wish you well.

Will have good hols and can't wait to meet you on 25th too!!

Elliebabe


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Guys

Sorry I've been so quiet,  been really busy - got 5 mins now for a quickie in work time!

Michelle - wow girl,  munchkin's really hanging in there - don't blame him (or her  ) it's getting bloomin cold around here - my hands are freezing today       Reckon the long sleep's a sign though - you may not get to that induction!  Big hug for you  

Hi Frodo - I did SP everytime - the HRT tabs are little devils aren't they!  I was never ready before the Friday,  and last time they made me wait until Monday to start - so don't worry,  you're right on track  

Hi Jo - my info should be at the bottom of this post - I'm having a bit of a rest from tx for a while,  having had 4 go's in the last year or so.  Having fun re-aquainting myself with the wine glass for a while - and it's doing me a world of good   

Have a fantastic holiday Elliebabe - no dancing on tables this time though!

Piper & Rach - did the reiki last friday - nice and relaxing but cant say I've felt any different to be honest,  but maybe I'm not supposed to....?  I'm having a reflexology session this aft - quite like that now..  Not had acc since the last failure though,  will prob do that again when we get around to our next tx though..

Yoo hoo Deb Bee - how are you doing hun,  have you sorted out what you're doing travel wise on the 25th yet?

Well retail therapy at the weekend went very well - wedding outfit nearly there, resorted to posh skirt & jumper combo in desperation....    and got two pairs of jeans that fitted around my huge behind and still looked OK!!! 

Got day off tomorrow (it's my birthday - but as I said last year - they're officially cancelled after 39!!) so am going shopping again to forget it    

Hello to anyone I've missed  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Evening Everyone,

Hope you dont mind me gatecrashing your thread!

Just seen this one for Sheffield Girls, I know its the Care, but dont suppose anyone is at Jessops?

Love Kate


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Puss,
 Hope you have a good day hun, hope you've got lots of prezzies   lots of cakes   , and lots of wine    .
Hi Kate, welcome to the thread, Becca who posts on here had tx at Jessops and i think Puss has been there in the past. So you're very welcome to stay and chat!! 
Frodo, Good luck with your blood tests this morning - hope you get the thumbs up to start jabbing. Have to say you have an even longer journey than i had!!!!
Love to everyone else
Piper xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

PUSS!!!!  Have a great day girlie! Hope DH is spoiling you rotten and that you will be indulging in lots of vino this evening! (as if there was any doubt )

will catch up on personals later girls!

Love Rach


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Morning

Michelle...any news ??   

kate - Hey hun, good to see you on here - how are ya? Welcome to the thread.  

Puss -   hope you have a great day hun. 

Elliebabe, do you live in Royston??   


Frodo - welcome to the thread.  

Hello to everyone else - have a great weekend!

xxxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls


 to you puss, have a great day, plenty of vino and eat loads.

Nickinoo - yes I do live in Royston.

Everybody else have a good weekend and will try to catch up on holiday but Rach, please txt me if anything should happen with Michelle between tomorrow and next saturday.

xxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Morning Ladies 

Just to let you all know I'm _still_ here 

Puss -  to you -  to you -  dear PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSS -  toooooo yoooooooooooooouuu   Have a fantastic day hun xxx

Will catch up later girls - off for more breakfast

Lots of love to everyone 

Michelle xxxx

p.s Welcome to the board Kate  xx


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

ooh Elliebabe - forgot to say have a fab holiday hun.  


x


----------



## frodomurphy (Jun 9, 2005)

Hello all, happy birthday puss-in-boots!  hope you have a fab day. Sorry, so difficult to keep track of all of your messages - no good at all of that, just wanted to say thanks for all your kind thoughts - it's amazing how this site can help you feel better - actually being able to relate to people who have been in the same boat - I haven't told anyone about the IVF - not even best friend - only immediate family - in-laws and parents and sisters - feel so much better for doing that this time - last time everyone knew and the phone was ringing off the hook with people checking how I was every day!!! but know one can really understand what you are going through unless they've been there themselves.

Got my go ahead from the clinic today to start injecting Superfract tonight - so really made up, to say the least!! have to go to Sheffield next Friday for a blood and scan to see how I'm going on and having a blood test in my local hospital on Wednesday, which they will fax to Sheffield - save me driving all the way to Sheffield from NWales!  Hope you all have a good weekend!! I'm looking forward to growing some nice follies!! ha, ha!! Love Frodox


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Frodo - Good luck for those nice juicy follies  You know where we are if you need to talk hun. Happy Jabbing.

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## frodomurphy (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Michelle, thanks for the message - are you nearly ready to give birth?? How exciting!!! Hope you are feeling okay!?!?  Good Luck!
Just done my first injection - superfract - it was easy this time as it came flooding back from last year's IVF - I can tell that there is less stress this time round, so hopefully....
Take care 
Going to have a nice day shopping tomorrow - spending money I haven't got, but hey, who cares - gotta keep happy!!  ha, ha, ha!!!
Have a good weekend one and all!
Frodoxxxxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Frodo,
Happy jabbing hun - sending you lots of follie growing vibes  
Puss, 
Hope you had a great day yesterday and hope you're not suffering too much today  
Michelle,
Is tomorrow d day? I remember saying to dh that i was going to phone and cancel my induction the night before - it suddenly became all too real!! Good luck mate, we're all waiting your news!
love to everyone else
Piper x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Just checking in  *STILL* here 

As piper quite rightly said - tomorrow is D-Day and to say that I'm terrified is an understatement 
I think I'll be reaching for the phone to cancel too  Hopefully something will happen naturally today,but I'm not holding my breath!!!
I'm going to keep myself as busy as possible today. Might get Ben to drive me to my Mum's for a cuppa. My 6 month old nephew should be there and he's soooooooooo adorable 
I'll keep you all updated. Thankyou to all of you for your support throughout my treatment and my pregnancy (hormones are kicking in now  ) It really does mean a lot to me.

Lots and lots of love to you all

Michelle xxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Good luck Michellle    
Hope it all goes smoothly! Just think next time you are on here you'll be a mummy!  Good luck!
Love Piper x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Well ladies this is it  

I have to be at hospital for 9am so I'm going to drink as much tea as I can between then and now.
Thanks to all of you  

Will get DH to post later.

Lots and lots of love

Michelle xxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

* bump * so that Michelles dh can find us easily to post the news!!


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Michelle - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow - here's to a speedy delivery!   
Will be thinking of you at 9am hun..don't know about anyone else but Im sooooo excited!  

Frodo, hope the jabbing is going ok  

Hi to everyone else, hope you all had a good weekend. 

xx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

good luck Michelle Carnot wait for the news love caza


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Well just having a fruit juice in benidorm and I cannot remember how boring it is to be on holiday and not have a beer, but it will be worth it.

Michelle = just wanted to wish you luck with the induction.  All the best and will be keeping my eye out but to Rach, please do text me.

Everybody else, hope everyone is ok and see you in about a week.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hello everyone. It's Ben, Michelle's husband. Just to let you know that at 02:07 Michelle gave birth to our beautiful baby daughter Holly Florence who weighed in at 8lbs exactly - both Michelle and Holly are doing great and Michelle will catch up with you all when she gets home. Thanks for all the support. One very very proud father!


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Michelle and Ben and Holly Florence....  


      

Congratulations to all of you, sssooooo happppyyy. Michelle your a Star....hope your feeling ok,, Holly Florence what a beautiful name....  8lbs yyiippeeeeee....


Luv
Deb Bee x x x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Awww congratulations to Ben and Michelle,







welcome to the world Holly Florence (what a lovely name)

         

Well done Michelle, hope you're ok chick. I'm so happy for you 

Love and hugs

Nicki xxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Well I will eat my words was absolutelty convinced it was a boy!!!!! 

Huge congratulations to Michelle and Ben on the birth of Holly Florence 

Lovely name and fantastic weight, we look forward to the gory details Michelle 

wishing you every happiness with your new family

Love Rach, Murray and Rhubarb and Custard!


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Fantastic news!!!!
Huge congratulations on the long awaited arrival of Holly florence   
So very very pleased for you
Enjoy being a mummy and daddy
lots of love
Piper, Marysa and Jack xx


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, I hope you don't mind me popping on, but I just wanted to say Congratulations to Michelle & Ben on the birth of Holly.

Love to the 3 of you  

Becca, Elizabeth & Cameron xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello Michelle, Ben and Holly Florence,

Fantastic news. Michelle and Ben congratulations. Welcome to the world Holly Florence! I am very happy for you all   
Future Mummy


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon All... 

Just thought I'd pop on and do a few personals after Michelles fab news... 


Frodo - Hi, welcome to our thread you'll find were all rather nutty but if you want any info this is the place to be and all very supportive of each other... .. Hows the Jabbin going....


Puss- Posh skirt and jumper combo .... ... glad you found something was begining to think we'd have to throw something together for you.... ...  Can I also just say a belated   hope you had a fab time, what prezzies did you get.... 


Nicki - Hi hows it going.... still enjoying married life.... ... when did you say your treatment was gonna be was it feb time... 


Kate - Hi , Welcome to our board, as I said you'll find this thread full of support and any info you need just ask.... 


Piper - Hows it going,,,   hows Jack n Marysa,,, missin their dad I bet... bet you are to, whens Dh back... 


Rach - how you doing matey... ... is your back any better, if your struggling get yourself off.  have we had anymore frebbies ... 


Caza - Hows you lot, any more cutting remarks from elledee at bath time.... .. still makes me laff... 


Michelle / Ben - Once again   on the birth of Holly.... 



Well still at work so better do some...
Catch you all later....

Luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

congratulations on your baby girlhttp://bestsmileys.com/family/10.gif[/IMG]] http://bestsmileys.com/party/5.gif[/IMG]]love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Aww - that's brilliant news - Munchkin's a little girl  

    CONGRATULATIONS MICHELLE & BEN    

Well done Michelle - I'm so pleased for you both
And such a lovely name!!

Welcome Holly Florence  

Love
Puss
x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Morning Girls

Michelle - hope you have recovered and enjoying being a mummy! 

Deb bee - How ar ya chick? I am not sure when we will be starting now!  DH has to go for his blood tests and he can't go for a couple of weeks  After the results of those come back it will be two weeks before he can have SSR - So not sure yet 

Piper - how ya doing? when's DH due back? 

Elliebabe - Hope you're having a great time.









Ho to Puss, Frodo, Caza, Rach and anyone else I have missed... 

Nicki

x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning all,
Michelle, hope you and Holly are doing great  Hope you're home soon!
Nicki, Sounds like the ssr is going to be a fab xmas prezzie for dh!!!  
Rach, how are you hun? Are you still working?
Frodo, how's the jabbing going?
Puss, glad the outfits sorted - are we going to be treated to a preview of Puss in skirt?? 
Debbee, Have you had those test results yet?
Caza, love the video of your three   how cute!
Becca1, pop in whenever you like hun, congrats to you on your twins - it nearly happened to me with the different dates but i asked the surgeon to make sure he got them out on the same date!!!! You'll have your work cut out later with 2 parties over 2 days   Very special though! 
We're all fine - but am starting to panic as have not done my xmas shopping yet!!! very unpiper like!! DH is due home next week so can't wait  Got a busy week ahead though as have to go down south for my nieces 1st birthday, so thats me 2babies and 2 dogs in one car for 250miles   
Right thats enough chatting for one morning
love Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Caza - Love the video its fab .. .. all cutie pies...  


luv

Deb bee


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Well we had a very entertaining evening in A&E last night when DH came off his bike & dislocated his little finger.  It was sticking out at a very odd angle until a nurse grasped it and popped the joint back into place,  at which point he went a bit green..  He's fine now,  just looking a bit battered and bruised and has his finger strapped up.  You see girls,  this exercise stuff - it really isn't good for you!!    I think we'll have to get him some stabilisers      

Caza - what a fab video,  I loved watching it -thanks for the link  

Piper - well you never know, but do you reckon my dignity might be compromised in a skirt if that wicked Deb Bee encourages us to drink.... ?    And not finished all your Xmas shopping yet!! What a disgrace  

Nicki - must be frustrating not knowing when you'll be underway - but keep smiling; if nothing else, it makes folks wonder what you've been up to...  

Frodo - hope you're not getting too many bruises from the jabs - it'll be worth it when you see those juicy follies at the scan on Friday  

Rach - how are you hun,  still plodding on at work - hope they appreciate it   Don't tell me you've done all your Xmas shopping too or I'm going to shoot myself....

Elliebabe - hope you're still enjoying those fruit juices and getting a bit of nice warm weather over there.... it's all 'orrible outside here  

Michelle - hope you're feeling comfy and little Holly had a good night - you're in our thoughts hun  

Deb Bee - thanks - I had a great birthday - especially when I found some boots that I could actually zip all the way up to my knee instead of only getting as far as the middle of my fat little calves...  Had a chunk of turkish delight chocolate to celebrate    

Hello to anyone I've missed  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Just popped on to wish Michelle and Ben a big big big congratulations and the safe arrival of their daughter Holly Florence, brilliant name and brilliant weight.  Again congrats.

Rach - thanks for txt.

Weather is great and yes still enjoying a fruitjuice.

See you all soon


xxx
Elliebabe


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Morning








everyone.

Puss - hope DH is ok hun, dislocating bodily parts is so painful - although I did giggle at the stabilisers  - I think you should def get him some for xmas! 

Piper...I haven't done all my shopping either and Im panicking too need to get my ar*e into gear and crack on with it  Don't envy you that journey hun...









What is everyone wearing for the xmas meet up? 

xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon All... 


CHRISTMAS SHOPPING whose done   that only at the making a list of everybody and thats doing my head in.....  ...... wish it was done..... 


Puss- Hope DH's finger is feeling better gosh he was so brave, knowing what hes like with needles / blood etc.... hope your looking after him...   where did you get the boots am also stuggling with the fat calves / legs / body syndrome.... 


Nicki - If I can get my lardy **** in some jeans will be them and hoody top or sommat... maybe a tent at this rate, we just do Casual.... easier for the ones who drink when they fall over... ... not me am tea total... 

Hi to Piper , Rach, michele, caza, frodo and everyone else..
gotta dash its dinner time so will catch up on everyone else later... 

luv

deb bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi girls

sorry its been so long since i last posted properly but I seem to have lost my oomph  if anyones seen it can you send it back please, really hoping to find it before the 25th as I'm really looking forward to seeing you all again!

Piper - hope your epic journey went well last night and that your now being looked after by your mum!

Puss - glad to hear you sorted out your outfit! Big kiss to DH for his poorly finger hope he got a bravery certificate because we all know how he finds hospitals!!!!  definitely get him some stabilisers for Christmas it will make him laugh if nothing else! 

Deb Bee - hope everything is good with you hun, have you tried the reiki yet? you best get on with that Chrissie shopping hun we've got 6 weeks left!

Nicki - great news that you've got DH booked in for his SSR I bet he's really looking forward to it!  Don't stress about what to wear to lunch we don't get incredibly dressed up and i will most definitely be wearing a marque this year 

Michelle - hope that you and Holly are home safe and well and settling into family life, looking forward to hearing from you and seeing some pics!

Caza - Lovely montage of the kids, particulary liked the ones of Elledee holding the babes she looks very proud!

Frodo - welcome to the thread and hope your jabbing is going well

Ellibabe - hope your having a good holiday hun I could really do with a week in the sun at the Mo! Oh well I've booked a day at Ragdale hall in Dec so that should chill me out a bit!

As for me, as well as loosing my oomph my back has good days and bad days depending on where rhubarb is laying  and the indigestion is great!  but despite it all even though I'm feeling a bit whingey i am so grateful to have these little babes inside me and everytime they kick it makes me smile  i do truly realise how lucky I am! My pram that was on 10 weeks delivery arrived after 10 DAYS  and did freak me out somewhat as it made it feel very real but is is lovely if HUGE!!!!

well best get some work done
Love rach


----------



## frodomurphy (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi to everyone!!!

Congratulations to Michelle on the birth of your child! - Wonderful news!!

I'm sorry I haven't been on here for a few days, but I've been mad busy with work trying to get everything out of the way before my appiontment at Care tomorrow morning for a scan.  

Yes, been happily jabbing away - not nice - leg full of very attractive bruises, but hey, it's gotta be done!!  I have trouble with bubbles with the Menapur - the Supefract is easy enough, but on a few ocassions, I've stuck needle in leg and bubbles appear and it hurts like h---!

Looking forward to going to Care tomorrow - altho' a little nervous at my age that they'll find no follies!!!! I've had the odd twinge, bloating, but nothing major and I can't remember what it was like last time when I had IVF last July/August!!

I'm just trying to go with the flow this time as last time I was a complete stress head and was crying constantly!!! I just hope it works this time - as does everyone else!! this is my last chance as we will have no spermies left in Sheffield so can't do anymore!!

Hope you are all okay whatever stage you are at - thank you for your messages - I am finding it difficult to keep track of who's who and all that, so I hope you don't mind me just sending general messages - it's all a little confusing for my fuzzy head at the mo'.

Love Frodoxxxx
P.s. anyone going to Care tomorrow morning?


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All....

Well its that lovely Friday feeling again... ... will try not to blink to hard as it will soon be    Monday..... Hope all you lovely laydees... well some laydees have got a fun packed weekend probably Christmas but at least were not at work... 

Piper - Glad you arrived safe and sound at your mums,  .. hope you didn't have to many hiccups on the way with everyone on board... ... bet your mums lovin it with all of you there... 


Puss - Hows you,  .. and of course Dh finger is it any better,, are you still havin to administer first Aid ...  had anymore reiki...  whens your posh wedding...

Nicki - Whens DH booked in for his SSR... ... bet hes looking forward to that.. .. jeans and top for our get together... 

Michelle - Are we home yet,  ...  bet you've took loads of piccies all ready...  hope to hear from you soon.. 

Caza - Hows things, have you done your Christmas shopping yet... 

Frodo - Hope the scans gone well today, and lots of follies for you..   ..., let us know how you got on, whether your still jabbin... wishing you loads of  


Elliebabe - Hows your jolly going... 

Rach - 10 days instead of 10 weeks....OMG bet santa had a hand in that.... ... where you gonna store it sounds huge... ... Yes have been for first Reiki, and like Puss have to say didn't feel no different, maybe were hard cases to crack.... ... but have booked in again so will see... 


Hi to everyone I've missed and hope you all have a good weekend... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning all!
Hope you all had good weekends - you must have as I found us half way down page 2  
Well safely home after 2 epic journeys and dh has just landed and is on his way home as we speak  
Puss, I'm so sorry but really had to laugh at dh finger!! Amazed he was so brave  Think the stabilizers are a must have for xmas  
Frodo, hope your scan went well - what was the verdict - have you a date yet?? 
Debbee, only 36 days to xmas hun - have you started shopping yet!!! 
Rach, have you found your oomph yet? How are R & C? When is the next scan?
Michelle, hope you're enjoying being a mummy - i take it your absence is due to being knee deep in milk and nappies!! 
Elliebabe, are you back off your jollies yet?  hope you had a fab time
Nicki, how are you mate - looking forward to Saturday??
Well better get a move on and drag a hoover round the place before dh arrives - must show that i've made an effort 
Love to all of you
Piper x


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

HI Ladies I am very new to IVF

I have been posting on the endometriosis board as I have severe endo/adnomyosis/cysts and adhesions. We have been TTC for 3years on and off ( due to horendous pain ( not really been with it this year as I have been on that much strong pain relief) and 4 operations to remove endo/adhesions etc

My gynee is Prof Ledger ( I think some of you may know him ) at Jessops Sheffield, I see him for my endo and also for IVF. We saw him in the ACU for the first time today and he has offered us IVF NHS funded with no waiting time virtually as my endo is so bad. I am having my first appointment with the nurses on 15th Dec and hten due to start injections mid Jan.  I am already down regging on Zoladex.

I have a question about how many embies to put back as because my endo is bad and if we wanted to do IVF again after we have had a baby ( god willing) I may not be able to as my ovaries may have deminished too much or may need a hyst( as recomended by gynee because life with the endo has got so bad ) so I would rather put 2 back and hope for 2 to take ( I know that it is not as simple as that and the chances are quite low ) and then I would hopefully have the 2 babies we want

I hope I am making sence, its hard trying to give you an overview of what is going on for me with out me boring you to death with 2 pages of my life history

Hopefully I can get to know some of you as it would be good with us sll from Yorkshire and I am sure a good few from Good Old Sheffield

God bless
Sarah


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies

you are all very quiet 

Piper - hope you gave DH a wonderful homecoming  and that you made him get up in the night to the kids as he's just had 3 weeks off, glad to hear that your epic journeys went well, hope you had a good time at the party!

Frodo - hope your scan went well on Friday let us know how you are getting on?

Sarah - Hi hun and welcome to the thread, as you can see we can chat for England and we are all at very different stages but we will give you all the support we possibly can. Its sounds like you've had an absolutely horrendous time with the endo but I've heard that Jessops are fantastic  (we're all Care Sheffield girls but don't let that put you off chatting with us you are more than welcome) I'm afraid I can't offer any advice on the endo as you can see from my profile our problems are very different to your own but I can tell you that its standard practice to put 2 embies back should you be lucky enough to have 2 fertilise  if you are over 40 you can have 3 put back!

Now then girls whats the plan for Saturday? I think Ellibabe is picking Nicki up then coming to mine and we are all coming to Sheff together I'm a bit anxious about parking in Sheff 4 weeks before Christmas  Puss any ideas of good car parks? Or would we be better leaving the car at yours at getting a taxi/minibus into the city centre??
Really looking forward to seeing you all again
Love rach


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya

I'm back, no tan, weather was lovely but heaving this bump around in the sun was no fun, so just chilled out and ate loads, made up for all the months when I didn't eat anything.  Went for 20 weeks scan this morning, everything is going along lovely and little bean is measuring what they should (Barnsley don't tell you now what size they are).  Can't get over how much it has changed since last scan at 12 weeks.  It looks like a real little person.

Rach - yes definitely coming to yours Sat and yes picking Nickinoo on way I think (please confirm), just let us know what time and I do think it would be easier to park at Puss's house, if that is ok and then get lift down.  Parking in Sheffield at this time of year will be a nightmare.  Hope you, DH Rhubard and Custard are ok.  That was quick for your pram, are you storing it at home or is someone looking after it for you.  See you sat but will txt beforehand.

Piper - glad to hear DH is back safe and sound and you now have all that lost time to make up for.  Hope Jack and Marysa didn't miss daddy too much.  See you Sat.

Puss - how are you matey, are you still have reiki?

Deb-bee - hope your ok and looking forward to letting your hair down on sat.

Sarah - welcome to the thread, again not in same position as you and at Care too! but we are always here for a chat and advice if you need it.

Frodo - how did the scan go?

Nickinoo - hiya - let me know what you are doing about saturday, there is a bypass near you and me on way to Doncaster, do you know it?  

Michelle and Ben - again a very big congratulations on the birth of your daughter, if you are coming Sat, don't forget all the photos.

All take care

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie...

Elliebabe, good to have you back sounds like you had a good time chuck.   

Sarah - Welcome to the thread hun   

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.  

Right, Saturday....I've not been feeling too great lately, very down in the dumps and so I am in two minds whether to come or not!    It would be great to meet you all but not sure I would be such good company at the moment!  Can't decide what to do......   Will have a think over next couple of days...



Love and hugs

Nicki xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

where are you all girls we were on page 2!!!!!!

Nicki - can undersatnd the low mood hun but as we are all barking I'm sure we could cheer you up!


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello everybody

Am just in the middle of HRT (  can't stop crying for no reason at all) ready for my scan on Tuesday morning for my FET. *How is everyone else doing?*

DH and I decided that we are moving house....! We're going back to Chesterfield (somewhere).

Sorry, not been around much lately as have been feeling very depressed with it all, but the house move has really picked me up and I am feeling much more positively about everything.

Debs


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi girls - very quick line to say hello,  I've not forgotten you,  just been really busy at work doing stupid hours  so haven't had time to catch up.

Still going on Sat & very much looking forward to it.  You're welcome to park at mine and we can go into town together if that seems sensible to you.  DH is quite happy to drop us off/pick us up but can only fit 4 in the car (unless someone clings to the roof rails...),  so if there's more of us than that we'll have to book a big taxi or something - will still be cheaper than multiple city centre parking fees no doubt...

catch up soon
ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning Girls

Puss - think I'll definatately be happier parking at yours if that is ok, so that will be me and Ellibabe and possibly Nicki depending on how she feels

Ellibabe - great news on the scan can't wait to see the pics

Love rach


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All... 

Hope everyone is ok, getting that Christmassie feeling NOT..... ... well at the mo am still coming on Saturday, am on Antibiotics at the moment have had a chest / Ear infection for about 5 weeks but getting there now, and looking forward to seeing you all again... 


Puss - What time do you want me at yours, maybe driving to you not sure I can drink on Botics... ...  not sure I fancy clinging to the roof rails but hey could give it a go... 


Debs - HRT lovely stuff... ... and wanting to move house  ... let us know how you get on on Tuesday with your scan... 


Rach - Whose Barking..... .... surely you can't be referring to us lovely laydeess... 


Nicki- Hope you do come, were not frightening Honest... .... well most of us aren't..... ... know what you mean about feeling down though... 


Piper - Hows it going with Hubby back.... ... are you loved up yet... ... hows Jack n Marysa.... got there santa suits yet... 


Elliebabe - How you feeling... ... Tan or no Tan am sure the jolly did you good...lots of relaxing... 


Michelle - Hows the family..... ... bet you've had lots of visitors to see Holly.. ... 



well catch you guys later....

Luv
Deb Bee x x 


..


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Morning girls 

Hope everyone is well...

Still not sure what to do about saturday....   What time are you planning on meeting?? 

Elliebabe - If I do come, should I get a taxi to yours or meet you somewhere?? 

x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Well Saturday is nearly here and can't wait to see you all, and promise I won't be as green as last time, got the tablets now, so will make sure I take them lol lol.

Nickinoo - there is a bypass from royston to Doncaster - if you know it, can meet on there!!! if now pm me your number if your going and we can arrange to meet.

Rachg - was going to get to yours for about 11, is that too late, do you want me earlier.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Elliebabe - oooh don't know that bypass!!    I'm gonna pm you my number hun... where does Rach live again?? 

xxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

hi girls

Think I booked the table for 1230 didn't I??    My brain is like noodles right now - I'll check back and confirm!
If that's the case how about people aiming to get to mine for about 11:45?

Deb Bee - you can't drive hun,  it's just not allowed.... you're booked in as my wino playmate!!!    

Let me know how many by tomorrow night so I can sort out a taxi or DH as appropriate - Can fit 4 plus DH driving in the car,  so we're going to have to take a decision at some point  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello Girls

I'm sorry but I think i'm going to give tomorrow a miss, much as I would love to meet you all!  

Puss, hope this doesn't cause you a problem with the table!

I hope you all have a wonderful time and I will be on over the weekend to see how you all are and to catch up on any gossip/events I missed!  

Love and hugs

Nicki 
xxxxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi All

Sorry Nickinoo that you can't make it tomorrow, it would have been lovely to meet you but maybe next time.

Take care


xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Well girls it looks like we're a very small select group as Piper has Pm'd and said that she can't make it either  Really sad but totally understand your reasons hun the kids come first and I definitely don't want your bug! So what do you want to do? I'm still up for it but understand if people would rather postpone till we can all make it, but having said that it would probably be really difficult to rearrage this close to Christmas!

Ellibabe - If we are on you would need to be here for 11.00 for us to get to Puss's for 11.45

Lots of love Girls
Rach


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya

Rachg - will leave it up to everyone else, if they want to rain off and make for after xmas so Piper can come, then that is ok with me.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi girls

Well my vote is we still meet up tomorrow,  I've had a hell of a week and could do with a giggle  

Piper - sorry to hear it's all gone to pot at Piper Towers hun - hope the bug passes and normal levels of peace and quiet are resumed soon  

Nicki - sorry to hear you can't make it,  I was looking forward to meeting you - maybe next time though  

Deb Bee - what do you think hun!    Just a thought,  but I've realised I'll be coming into Chesterfield for an appt 9-10am tomorrow morning - if you like I could pick you up afterwards so you wouldn't have to drive - we'd drop you back later too of course,  or maybe him indoors may be able to pick you up from our house or something?  Either way we wouldn't make you hitch hike - wouldn't be safe for the drivers.....      May be a bit too early for you,  but I thought it was worth mentioning  

I'll not bother with the taxi - I reckon we'll all fit into the car..

I'll keep a lookout to see what you guys decide!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Sorry for my absence but all I can say is WOW!!!! It's great being a Mummy but it's soooooooo tiring. I feel like I have Holly 'clamped' to my now ample assets 24/7  

Just popped on really to let you know that I'll be there tomorrow. Gonna have a go at expressing tonight so Ben can feed 'The Diva' if she so requires it ...... Mummy is going to partake in the consumption of vino  

I'm feeling really well and could definately do with some light relief. 

I'm going to post more later about Holly but just thought it might be nice if I let you all know I'm still alive  

I'll keep my eye on the thread to find out whether we're still on for tomorrow. Hope we are 

Love to each and every one of you ... and thanks for all your kind wishes  

Michelle xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Evening Evening..... 

Well guys I'm still up for tomorrow, but will keep an eye on board in case were not.....
Puss thanks for offer of lift but DH has got his children over, and his mums coming up first thing, so will make my own way...  will get to yours about 11:45 is that right....

Michelle - Expressing very adventurous.... ... be nice to see you tomorrow, sure Ben will cope admirably if holly needs a feed,  

Piper - Really sorry your not coming but jack n marysa need you  .. hope you feel better as well..

Nickno - shame you can't come well meet next time.. 


Will keep an eye on board to check were still on tomorrow

luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Great news girls look forward to seeing you tomorrow!

Michelle - Lots of photos please!!!!!!!!!

Love Rach


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Just to let you know that I AM coming to the meet today but as I haven't expressed any 'dinner' for Holly I may be a bit late arriving as I'm going to make sure she's full before I come. Look out for me though ... I'll be the one looking lost  LOL If I'm later than 12:45 just order your food .... I'll just grab a bottle of wine   LOL.

See you all later xxxxxxx


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to bob on and say I hope you all had a great time today.  

love and hugs

nicki 

PS. Michelle - I love your photo hunny.


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Ladies,
Hope you all had a fab time  and that you're all home safely!! 
Really sorry i wasn't there and really hope i can catch up with you all soon.
Marysa is a bit better today, she had us worried yesterday, she was so quiet and listless (apart from when she was crying).. but back to chatting today, so dh and i are much relieved  They are both still teething - so thats fun!!!
Anyway just a quickie as i really need to crash on the sofa
love to you all, let me know how it all went
love Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon All....  


Was great to see everyone yesterday, really enjoyed having a good old chin wag... .. and still thinking about the amazing chocolate pudding, may have to return for seconds.... ... Piper, glad marysa's feeling better, we missed you but were gonna have another early next year round 2.... ... hope the teething is going ok i,m still teething and I'm well old... .. Puss me and DH are gonna go to john lewis now I know where it is sad or what....  .. did you try your new lipstick on hubby...  Rach n Elliebabe you both looked blooming...  i hope we didn't have to many toiliet stops on the way home.... Michelle any after effects from the wine.... ... did you go for a walk with holly... .. Nickinoo shame you couldn't make it, but well catch you next time... 


Well gotta dash dinner time will catch you all soon


Luv
Deb bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

oh no,
i missed chocolate pudding!! 
Did no one get a doggie bag for me 
see you all soon - i hope!
Piper x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Just written a post and lost it   

Just wanted to say that yesterdays meet was fab  It was lovely to see you and Holly says thankyou for the lovely gift and card   The effects of the wine had worn off by the time I was halfway home and I drank plenty of water when I got in   Ben took us to Meadowhall and bought me a lovely new coat last night too so that was a bonus!! 

Deb Bee - Nice to see you mate  You looked really well. Hope that you had a nice evening with DH and the boys when you got home. I agree with you that the choccy pud was awesome ..... and to think that you were going to give it a miss!!!!  

Puss - Fab to see you too hun. You looked really good too   I have to say that I admire your shopping skills!! I hope your new lipstick is living up to your expectations ..... It's definately an 'investment' piece   If ever you need any company on a shopping spree then just let me know  

Rach - WOW!!! You are really blooming hun. Pregnancy really suits you and you wear your bump well   Lovely to see you and your 'twin tum' Have you decided whether to just order the bouncy chair off the John Lewis website? I suppose you could always send it back if it turned out to be too flimsy 

Elliebabe - Nice to meet you yesterday. You were blooming too   Hope that you're feeling well. I have to admire your fabulously neat bump.... very compact 

piper - So sorry you couldn't make it hun. Pleased to hear that Marysa is feeling better   I hope the teething isn't making J & M too fractious. Hopefully you'll be able to make the next meet and  I'll buy you the biggest choccy pud on the menu 

Frodo - How's things hun? Hope you're feeling well  

Jaccuziman - Sorry to hear you've been feeling tearful on the HRT. I never had HRT but can totally understand what it's like to feel very teary   Hopefully the house move will continue to give you a more positive outlook on things  

nickinoo - Sorry you couldn't make yesterday hun. Hopefully you'l manage to come next time 

OOOOH .... I'll have to come back and finish my post later .... Holly's calling for 'booby'  

Love to you all

Michelle xxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies

It was lovely to see those that could make it on Saturday, thanks for organising it Puss really nice food especially the pud!!! Also thanks to your lovely DH for dropping us off he really is an angel!
Was absolutely exhausted when i got in but managed to watch X Factor without puking into a bucket like last year!!!!!

Lots of Love Rach


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Morning lovelies

Sounds like you all had a fab time on saturday...that choccy pud sounds yummy    I will DEFINITELY be coming to the next one  

Piper - Glad Marysa is a bit better hun  

Michelle - How ya doing hun? How's Holly?  

Elliebabe- How you doing hunny?

Jaccuziman - Hope you're feeling ok hun.

Hello to everyone else...

xxx


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Feeling sick on HRT tablets....yuk!!!

Am off to Care in the morning for a scan to see if I'm ready for FET, then I have the wonderful pessary/suppos to look forward to...aren't I a lucky girl!   

Sounds like you all had a fab time meeting up.  Choc Pud sounded naughty but nice.  Don't really fancy any food at the moment - spose that's a good thing.

Starting to feel nervous about tomorrow...but nothing I can do about it.  Will have to get my DH to help me to relax and not think about it.

Got to pick up our poorly car from the garage this evening....hope it's not too expensive.

Best wishes to you all....

Debs


----------



## frodomurphy (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi All

Sorry for not posting for ages.  I've been a bag of nerves... had ET on Thursday 23rd November so now just sitting waiting!! Apart from bad wind, the odd ovary twinge and really bad (sorry TMI) constipation, nothing to report - had bad kidney ache the night of ET and the night after and phoned the clinic - they said they were a bit worried about me getting a urinary tract infection because of the ET - my ET was a nightmare, they couldn't find the uterus, because it is so retroverted, so a nurse tried to do the ET first, then they had to abandon it and ask me to wait in the waiting room for the Doctor - it finally took him about 45mins - 1 hour to find it, so I'm panicking about the embies - they came out in the syringe once because he thought they'd found it and then he lost it so they had to go back in the incubator again until they found it again - don't know how I managed to stay so calm - I think I thought they were going to say, "sorry, we can't find your uterus, you'll have to go home"  - anyway, turned out fine in the end!!! I got really emotional yesterday morning because my DH has returned to Somerset for work and is only coming back the day I test, which is the 9th December!! He has been working away since September last year as there isn't much work for his trade around here, so I only see him every fortnight or every three weeks.  YEsterday, I felt like I didn't have anyone to talk to as my best friend has an 8 month old baby and is so busy with her life and when i spoke to her today to tell her I was down, she didn't really have anything to say and i think it made her uncomfortable. I haven't told anyone apart from close family and this one friend - last time, everyone and their dog knew and it was awful when it didn't work because I felt so humiliated and useless - sounds odd, but I'm sure that it's common.
Sorry, I'm going on a bit now....  I really hope this works, although today I'm talking like it has already failed to my husband and telling him that we need to have somehting to look forward to if it doesn't work out.  I can't afford to get my hopes up.
I'm sorry to go on like this, but I have to have some way of getting rid of my emotions.  I'm sure you've all been there at some point.  
Anyway, going to close - hope you are all well>  do you know where I need to go on here for cycle buddies to see if anyone is at 6dpo like me?
Lots of love and luck to you allxxxxxx Frodoxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Sorry not been on since Saturday but felt really sick yesterday and just relaxed.

It was great to see you all and catch up with all the news, sorry for them who missed out but maybe next time and Piper we really really missed you but glad to hear marysa is feeling better.

Jacuzziman - good luck for tomorrow, it will be ok.

Frodo - we have all been there and I know you are feeling very alone, we are all here for you, if you need a friend to chat to, pm me your number and I will give you a call.  Had same problem with my transfer, very painful.

All take care and will catch up soon.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Morning Girls 

Just a quickie 

Frodo - hunny, sending you a big    It must be awful for you not having DH with you. We're here for you if you ever need to chat hunny.  Thinking of you.       

Elliebabe - Hope you're feeling better today hun.  

Jaccuziman - Hope you're feeling a bit better.  Hope the scan goes well today    

hello to everyone else...

Nicki
xxxx


----------



## frodomurphy (Jun 9, 2005)

Thank you so much for your lovely kind wishes! I am feeling a lot better today - thinking as positively as I can - my friend, whose just had the baby (8 month old) phoned me last night and is popping round today - she feels awful that she can't understand what I'm going through, but she has promised to "look after me" whilst DH is away - I am "back at work"  , but work from home as a Sales/Marketing consultant, so can do as little or as much as I like and well today - at 11.34, I'm still in my jarmies!! and have watched a lot of daytime telly today!!! very thrilling!!!
This site is great and as I've said in previous posts, it's great to see that some of you have achieved your dream and hopefully those of us who haven't will very soon!!!
I hope you are all keeping well   - I promise to try and keep up to speed with what you are all going through, but when you're head is "up your ----" it's sometimes difficult!!!!  
Frodoxxxx
p.s. anyone know when HCG injection goes out of the system? have heard 7 - 10 days and also, what side effects do you get from Cyclogest 400mg supposutories (sori spelling appalling!) - last time, I was on all sorts of luteal support - a lot more than this time!!!


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all

Scan went well - 15mm !!!

Care called me this afternoon and I start the other meds tonight for the FET on Thursday pm.  Am so excited....very hard not to tell everyone.

Having family round this evening to have a chinese meal....mmm

Sorry...am randomizing!!!  Hard to concentrate at the moment.  Will do proper post later.

Debs


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debs, wishing you loads of luck for Thursday  Hope the transfer goes well, i'll be sending   to your snow babies!! 
Frodo, Glad you're feeling better today and that you're taking it easy   HCG will be gone by 7 days, i am a serial tester and on both goes hcg had gone by 2/3 days after et. Cyclogest gets everyone differently but bloating, pains, swollen (.) etc. Wishing you lots of luck  
Michelle, very impressed with you getting out and about 
Rach, Puss, Debbee, Elliebabe... just can't believe not 1 of you got me chocolate pudding  
Rach, hope you and mum have fun at the scan tomorrow and rhubarb and custard smile for the cameras!!! 
dh off again on his travels - down to luton til xmas (but hopefully popping back)
love to all of you
Piper x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there ladies

Sorry for being quiet again - work's still going loopy  

Lovely to see Elliebabe, Deb Bee, Rach and Mrs C on Saturday - we were very well behaved, so we can go there again for more chocolate pudding... 

Debs - 15mm sounds excellent,  those little embies will have plenty to snuggle into - best of luck - I'll be thinking of you  

Frodo - there are so many emotions flying around during the tx process,  especially when you're in the 2ww  it must be very difficult with your DH away working  (and difficult for him too I'm sure).  Try to keep your chin up hun - it's great your friend's coming to see you today and will be keeping an eye on you,  we're all here for you too cos we've all been through it and know how up and down we all end up feeling - keep talking here,  we're listening      The side effect of cyclogest that many ladies (inc me!) seem to get is absolutely rip-roaring wind 

Piper - really missed seeing you on Sat.  I hope both you and Marysa are feeling much better now.  We didn't think the doggy bag was wise,  given your delicate consitution at the time - but next time we'll make sure you get the largest chocolatey-est confection on the menu to make up for it  

Rach - hun you're blooming and looking fab on it - definately Donny way for the next one,  you'll not fit behind the steering wheel much longer,  R&C are definately enjoying whatever you're feeding them - bet they'll be waving and jumping around on the scan tomorrow 

Deb Bee - hope the antibiotics have done the trick and your swelling isn't swell any longer    Bit of a shame to miss out on the old vino when they'd got the ice buckets at the ready,  but there's always next time.  Glad to hear you've persuaded him indoors towards John Lewis,  plenty of present potential in there  
for you 

Elliebabe - hope we didn't make you overdo it on Sat or anything - it was great seeing you and your bump - can't believe that turned up "all of a sudden" - it's certainly a fine one now!  And hope little chap enjoyed the salad  

Michelle - Was amazed how well you looked and how active you've been since Holly arrived - no keeping a good girl down is there    The lippy went down well with DH (I'm wondering whether he'd dare say otherwise though   )  I really love the container too, it makes me feel dead posh,  don't you know    Hey snap! I got a new big winter coat on Sunday too - though the "need it for the wedding" excuse is now starting to wear a bit thin girls... 

Nicki - hi there,  what have you been up to - anything as exciting as munching chocolate pudding  

Hi to anyone I've missed  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Morning Girls

Hope you are all well...  

I finish work tomorrow so I am very giddy today - just can't wait!    I am having a break until the new year so got 4weeks of chilling!   

Debs - glad the scan went well - good luck for tomorrow   

Deb bee - Hope those antibiotics are doing the trick hun.  

Puss - How ya doing hun ?  

Michelle - How ya doing flower? How's Holly?  

Piper - Hope you and Marysa are better now.... 

Rach - Hope the scan goes well today  

Hello to everyone else, sorry if I missed you.

Bit of an update on me, DH is now booked in for his blood tests on 11th Dec. Finally!  We went to Toys R Us on sun and DH was looking at the baby bit     and saying how he would love a boy      Now this is a huge leap cause DH NEVER talks about it unless I bring it up (typical man, not very good with words    )  

Love and hugs to you all.

Nicki 

xxx


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all

Feeling very emotional at the moment...Mother In Law just called as DH has been admitted to hospital after a CAT scan.....is to have a Lumbar Puncture in the morning....the day of the FET!!!

Feel very isolated...

Going to see DH in hospital tonight - I wasn't worried about him going for the scan as it was supposed to be routine...but now am very worried as to what they may find.

Will probably post later tonight when I get back from seeing him to find out what is happening.  But at the moment I feel totally in the dark.  He probably just wants to flirt with all the nurses!!!

Trying to keep calm and focused.......................... 

Debs


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Debs hunny  - just wanted to say, Im thinking bout you and DH - hope he's ok


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh Debs

I can imagine how worried the news on DH must have made you - what an awful shock 

Just to let you know I'm thinking of you & DH; I hope you've managed to find out what's going on and am praying it's been good news from any further tests they've managed to do today.    Will be keeping everything crossed for both of you tomorrow.. 

Sending all my best wishes  

Puss
x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Debbie

Hope Warren is ok, sending you all the good luck in the world for today.  I can't imagine what you are going though today but just remember we are all here for you.

Good luck again.


xxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Girls know I dont post much but you are always in my thoughts!

Debs - Thinking of you hunny.  Hope everything went ok.

Sounds like you all had a great time at the meet sorry I could not be there but I think Neil may have had something to say about me travelling all the way to Sheffield on my own at the moment.  May be able to do a Donny one tho?

Love and hugs

Toni


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Debs,

Just wanted to send you some positive vibes for both yourself and Warren    Take care of yourself and like the others have said, we're all here for you  

Love Michelle xxxx


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everybody

DH is fine, it was all down to tension and stress which had built up over the last several months.  But he didn't realise how much!!!  He was on the verge of walking out of the Hallamshire Hospital after waiting nearly 12 hours after his initial scan, for the results!!!  When he threatened to discharge himself they got the registrar to see him. 

Care called this morning to say that 2 out of the 3 embies were fine for transplant, just got back from having them put back in.....2 week wait!!!  I can't believe how straight forward and matter of factly it all was...talk about stress free!!!  All over and done with in 30 minutes, and that included getting undressed, putting my clogs on and filling in the questionnaire at the end    

No alcohol for me for a while...boo hoo   

Please let me know if there are any more gatherings in the near future because I would love to meet everybody, plus, my DH Warren says can he come too, because he assures me that he has strong feminine tendancies? (which might go a long way to explain our infertility problems!!!   )

Just trying to get the house in order as we have a viewer at 6pm, I don't know, two of the most stressful things in life and we have to overlap them! 

Hope everyone else is feeling well.....

Debs & Warren


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debs,
Fantastic news that Warren is ok! huge relief for you! Now you can concentrate on relaxing and letting those embies snuggle in  
Wishing you lots of luck  
Piper x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Debs that is great news about Warren and the Embies, am so relieved for you.  Now relax, take it easy and let those embies settle down for the duration.

Toni


----------



## clarenini (Aug 22, 2006)

hello 
not been on for a bit been getting my head sorted well trying
well me and dp are looking to start in April on 1st cycle of ivf will have the funds by then its nice not to be having tests every month 
a friend at work has just found out that she is pg and was so worried about telling me told her not to worry as one day will happen to me and we will all be jumping around like idiots
well thats it for now good luck to every one

Clare xx xx


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Debs, so glad everything went ok today and that your DH is ok.  Got everything crossed for you hun


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Debs 

So pleased that DH is ok and the ET went so well and I hope the viewing went just as well too!
Now sit back and relax and let those lovely embies snuggle in  

Hi Clarenini - glad to have you back again hun - I'm sure April will be here in no time  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All... 

Sorry I've been missing for a couple of days had a couple of days off work and having trouble with this old pooter works and connects to Internet when it feels like it....  

Debs - So glad to hear warren is ok a weight off your mind ... now the 2 ww and your little embies snuggling in....  and house selling you must be mad.... ...


Frodo - Hows the 2ww going are you still resting got those feet up... ... how did it go with your friend... .. were all here if you need us.

Puss - Matey still at work what you like just get them to pull the plug on it all....  
whens the wedding  glad dh liked the lippy posh lippy for posh bird.... 

Rach - how did the scan go did you get lots of piccies.... .. hows rubarb and custard....and of course hubby.... 

Piper - Hows you are you all feeling better now.... hows jack n marysa teeth.... .... done your shopping yet... 

Elliebabe - Hun hope your feeling better,, did we upset you on Saturday or was it the choccy cake.... 

Michelle - Been out on any jaunts,, have you all been shopping at meadow hell again.... 

Toni - Nice to hear from you, hope your all ok.... 

Claire - Glad to have you back, April will soon be here....  ... are you self funding its abit of a nightmare trying to get the money together though.... 


Well better get something done eating drinking that kind of stuff.... 

luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## frodomurphy (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi everyone
Hope you are all well.  
Debs - so glad all is well with your hubby - you must have been so worried - now just take it easy for the next 2weeks!!!!    
I'm just taking it very easy and trying not to read into anything, but hey the Windies are really GREAT!! Not..................My poor in-laws - we're living with them at the moment (and have been since September when we sold our house) until we emigrate to NZ in the New Year - last night it was embarrassing   as I couldn't stop and it was only when I got up and went out of the room and went back in that I realised what a pong it was (sorry TMI!!!!!)   - they didn't say anything, but perhaps they were just being polite!!!!!    
I'll be popping on here now and again and I really appreciate all your thoughtful notes - when head is up ____ like this, it's difficult to keep track of what's going on in peoples lives!!!!
Take care 
Frodoxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Jacuzziman - Debbie so happy to hear that warren is ok, needs to relax with you over the next two weeks.  I have got everything crossed for you, good luck and take it easy.

Deb-bee - no matey, I wasn't upset, just think it was my day for upset stomache, have been ill today today, so no it was great to see you and can't wait to see you again on the next meet.

Rachg - how was the scan, any piccies, hope rhubarb and custard behaved themselves.

Puss - nice to hear from you, hope your ok and thank DH for the running around on Saturday, hope your cat is feeling better if not I will pop over and give him another cuddle.

Piper - hope your feeling better and also Marysa, hope your ok without DH, not long and at least he can come home in between.

xxTonixx - glad to hear from you, hope the twinnies are ok and your taking it easy.

Nickinoo - hope your ok and can make the meet next time.

Frodo - hope your taking it easy and letting DH look after you at the weekends.

Clareini - welcome back and it won't be long till April.

Anyone I have missed, hope your ok.

I'm ok, still having off day, still to carrots for now onwards, think I ate a bit much on Saturday.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## clarenini (Aug 22, 2006)

hi everyone 
why is it when your on the up some one has to kick you down 
DP ex has her baby in Jan at 1st was great as was going for same tests and she found out she was all ok then found out she was pg 
as you do u talk and i said that when i did get pg would like a little girl 
then this morning  we was talking and she said that she has found out what sex the baby is a girl so i said congrats as u do then out of the air she says and thats what u wanted 
i thought we got on ok as she and DP have a five yr old boy together 
i have been with DP since warren was 8 month old 
why do people have to be like that i thought thing ok with us all 
my DP always said did not want any more children when we met but then his mum died and he said that he wanted me to have a child of my own as he had so much love for his mum he wanted me to have the same as i look after his kids like my own so 3 1/2 yrs on still waiting gone on a bit but had to get it out


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just a quick post.....

Had my first accident today since passing my driving test 2 years ago!!!  I was stood at a roundabout waiting to proceed when I was hit from behind - and the car that hit me was hit by another car which was a write-off!!!

Luckily I came off best....my car just has a few scratches on the bumper.  Am fine....just another adventure.

Debs


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

My god Deb - Will you now go and sit on the sofa and do nothing!


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Here Here Toni!!!

Debs - it's really not your week is it hun!  
Glad you're ok 

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Debs...

Agree with the girls sit down get feet up on sofa and don't move.... ... good grief what a week you've had...

Deb Bee x x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Think I am gonna have to go and sit on her to make her sit still and with a bump like this it would not be pretty!


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls


We are very quiet at the moment, are you all busy with you xmas parties, shopping, wrapping, decorations etc etc.  Nothing to report here, just the usual and having trouble thinking what to buy everyone but looking forward to next year.

Piper - hope your ok and not missing DH too much, hope Jack and Marysa are ok and I bet your looking forward to xmas this year and the twins and more alert and know a little of whats going on, bet they lovel the tree.

Michelle - hope your ok and still enjoying being a mummy.

Rachg - hope your ok matey, you have been very quiet, how did the scan go, let us know how rhubarb and custard are?

Jacuzziman - well I must admit you are just a walking disaster at moment, sit down, relax and put your feet up, no driving.  Hope everything is ok and hope Warren is feeling ok?  How did the viewing go on your house?  Have you found anywhere to buy yet?  Where you thinking of going?

Deb-bee - hope your ok, have a nice relaxing xmas and chill out before you start your next tx next year.

Puss - hope your ok and I hope your little cat is fine now too!  Can't remember, have you been to the wedding yet or is it later in december.

Frodo/Toni/Clareini/Nickinoo - hope your all fine?

Anybody I've missed, sorry but hope your ok.

xxxxx
Elliebabe

PS - sorry have got news, bought a new car and collected yesterday, it is lovely, a new Polo, black and it is really nippy, big enough for the 3 of us.


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi girls

Hope everyone is ok  

Debs -    your having such a rubbish time of it lately, take it easy hun.  

Ellibabe - conrats on the new car hun   

Rach - Hope all went well with the scan hun.  

Michelle - Hope you're well hun  

Hi to Piper, Deb bee, Puss Clarenini, frodo and anyone else ive missed.... 

Love and hugs
Nicki 

xxxx


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone ...... long time no see    Sorry .... but been busy with one thing or another    feel ashamed of myself for not keeping in contact more often.  Trust me - I would if I could  

Only scanned over the last couple of pages so don't really know what's happening with you all now.  Hopefully will be able to spend longer another evening and see what you're all up to.  Hope you are all well   and everything is o.k.  We're fine ..... just got over our first illness ..... sickness and splodo bums     Not a pretty sight I can tell you - but we're all o.k now.  

Ahhh .... sorry got to dash ...... someone at the door  

LOL Pasha xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All... 

Its been abit quiet you must be all Christmas shopping how nice.... ...NOT...
hope everyones ok, and getting all organised for Christmas...


Elliebabe - A new car very nice mate...  All black and shiney....  just what the Dr ordered... ... hows things ...


Debs - Hows the 2ww going, are you still on the sofa no more catastrophes I hope, whens your test day.. 


Nicki - How you doing hun, done your shopping yet... ...


Rach - Hows it going, can you still fit behind the wheel of the car... .. how did your scan go..


Puss- Whens your wedding, have we missed it or is this weekend, hope things have calmed down at work for you, but I suspect not... 


Pasha - OMG nice to hear from you all.. ... sounds like your having fun, hope you can get on more and fill us in on what you've all been up to... 


Piper - Are you all ok, hows marysa and jack..  bet your really looking forward to christmas... 


Michelle - Hows things, have you wrapped Tickle me Elmo up ready for Holly on Christmas morning, hope you've not worn him out playing with him... 


Frodo - Hows it going on the 2ww, whens your test day... 


Clairini - How you doing.... 



Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all

Our house has sold - only on the market a week!  Found a lovely house in Inkersall that we both love and are about to put in an offer - all very exciting.

Bit on a downer today despite the house moving news.....

Told Warren that I don't expect a BFP on 16/12/06 as I feel exactly the same way I did the last 3 times!  All the same symptoms.....had a cry....and yes I know it's too soon to say for sure...but I'm not that lucky.

Just gotta get through these next two weeks....am at work which does help for most of the time.

Anyway....my work won't do itself.

Debs


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry its been so long since I posted I've been reading most days to keep an eye on you all but haven't had the energy to reply  feeling really exhausted, breathless and emotional Oh the joy of hormones! Rhubarb and Custard were doing great on last weeks scan, they were 24+2 at that point but were measuring 25 weeks so they are obviously enjoying all of the choc puddings  My mum went with me and really enjoyed it, I'm now being scanned every two weeks till they arrive so talking MIL next week and she's getting well giddy about it  I've also got my 3D scan next week which I'm very excited about and they are also testing me for diabetes next week so very busy! Starting physio this Friday for my back so I'm being very well looked after!

Nicki - how on earth did you manage to wangle a month off work, I'm very jealous totally had enough of mine and can't see me returning after Christmas!

Debs - OMG girl can you just lay down in  a darkened room and not move now the stress is too much for me never mind you!  great news about the house, and don't you dare give up on that BFP lots of ladies never have symptoms and with it being a FET you haven't got all of the hormones racing round

Frodo - Good to hear you made it to 2ww hope its going well for you despite the wind  what date are you testing? Really jealous about your move to NZ its something we have been considering! may be following you in a few years, whereabouts will you be living?

Ellie - Nice to have a chat last night hun, sorry to have worried you by not posting, the new car sounds great can't wait to see it

Piper - can just imagine your face if we'd sent you squishy choc pud through the post  Promise that you get the biggest portion the next time we meet! Hope everything is good with you and the kids give them and big kiss from mad aunt Rach

Puss - when is the wedding hun? you seem to be buying a fair amount of stuff for it!!!!!!!

Dee Bee - How are you hun, have you got that Christmas shopping done yet? mines just about finished 

Pasha - lovely to hear form you hun thought you'd dropped off the edge of the world but that will probably be me in few months!Love the new photo of the girls they are starting to look like little individuals!

Lots of love to you all
Rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi girls

Sorry to be quiet on here girls - unfortunately work's still going a bit mad and I'm a bit pre-occupied by it I'm afraid..

Good to hear the scan went well Rach - hope you get a bit more energy back soon  

Lovely to hear from Pasha - blimey,  the twins are keeping you on your toes aren't they!

Frodo and Debs - Try to keep your chin's up,  we're all sending you loads of positive vibes   

The family wedding's this weekend; we're travelling up to Cumbria on Friday afternoon,  back on Sunday.  Will be attempting not to break my neck - they're having a ceilidh.... Puss's boots have heels.......that's just a recipe for disaster isn't it.....

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## frodomurphy (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Girls, Frodo here...

Thanks for your kind wishes etc.

RachG - we are moving to Christchurch as my parents and two sisters live there - so at least I've got that to look forward to!

It's bad news for me, I'm afraid - started AF last night and still bleeding today.  Phoned clinic and they have told me to carry on with Cyclogest until Saturday and apparently 1 in 10 girls get period, but still go on to have positive result, but honestly, i think I know in myself that it hasn't worked.  I am relatively calm, but hubby doesn't get back until tomorrow morning - haven't seen him since ET, so it will probably hit me then - it was his birthday yesterday, so I couldn't tell him I'd had bleeding as I didn't want to ruin his b-day for him - it was bad enough he was away.  Anyway, sorry for doom and gloom.  Have to come to terms with this now and realise that I'm not meant to be a mother - I'm not brave enough to go through it all again - been through 4 IUI's and now 2 IVF's so really it's end of line for me.
I really wish you all well if you are testing in the future for BFP's!!!

Love Frodo (Paulax)


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Frodo

Hun I feel so awful reading your update - I'm so to hear about the bleeding,  which must be so difficult to bear without your DH around to support you.  

I'm praying this is not over for you   

I think we're all "meant to be mothers" - we go through so much treatment and anguish in our attempts to start families that I don't think anyone could doubt our commitment or how much love & care we have to offer - but at times like this when we're upset and raw I think we all wonder how much more we can give over to the whole process of trying to acheive motherhood - I think only the passing of time can tell whether you're really at peace with a decision to stop and take a different path.  Right now,  I sincerely hope all's ok so you don't need to take that decision at all.

We're here for you  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Frodo

Not quite sure what to say to you hun.... and agree with everything Puss has said, and hope its not over for you, its a very difficult time and it completely takes it out of you and leaves you chewed up and spit out...and its is very difficult to get up and fight another day... sending you a   and thinking of you ...

If you need us were all here...

luv
Deb bee x x


----------



## frodomurphy (Jun 9, 2005)

Hia guys, you are all wonderful and i wish you all the best of luck.
some of you have been on longer journeys than me but I'm afraid mine is well and truly over now. I tested BFN this morning after bleeding heavily for 2 days and have spoken to Care.  I have decided to knock this all on the head and concentrate on my relationship with my DH, he is now my priority - I have NZ to look forward to, but at my age (BIG 40!) I'm too tired to fight any more!
Hope you all get your dream and along the way, look after yourselves.
Cheerio, Frodoxxx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Frodo - I am so so sorry to here about your BFN, it never gets any easier does it!  I wish you well on all roads you travel from her on in and hope you find peace and satisfaction somewhere along the way.

All the best

Toni


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Frodo - just wanted to give you a big   I'm so sorry for you hunny   

Hi to everyone else...sorry not had much chance to get on and catch up with everyone! I just don't know where the time goes...the days are whizzing by!   

Hope you are all well.


Nicki 

xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

frodo

Sorry it ended in a BFN for you hun was really hoping for you.... As you say it has been a long journey and we all fight along the way to get our dream, and it takes up all of your time and energy I wish you and your dh all the best for the future, in NZ...

Sending you a big  

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

we're all very quiet! thought I'd come and catch up on you all as I'm not allowed breakfast  got my Glucose tolerance testing this morning to see if I've got gestational diabetes  Absolutely dreading them saying I Have as that would mean no puds and chocs for me over Christmas 
We've also got our 3/4D scan tomorrow which we are very excited about 

Puss - Hope the wedding went well and that you didn't scare too many people with your dancing 

Frodo - So Sorry it didn't happen this time hun, best of luck for your move to NZ

Nicki - Think its this week that DH has some blood tests, hope it all goes well

Piper - your very quiet hun has DH been home this weekend?  Hope you and the kids are ok

Dee Bee - Have you actually done any Christmas shopping yet 

hope everyone else is OK

Lots of love
Rach


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is well   

Just a quick update...we didn't go to care today   DH had to work - as you can imgaine, I'm not best pleased  

Rach - hope the tests went ok. Good luck with the scan tomorrow, hope Rhubarb & Custard smile for the camera  

Love and hugs to you all 

xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Evening All...

Rach hope the scan goes well tomorrow and rubarb and custard are looking at the camera for you both, and you get lots of lovely piccies..

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the xmas break, all done your shopping, all wrapped, tree up and menu's arranged - if you have, you doing better than me, I loooooooovvvvvveeeee xmas but just can't be bothered this year!!!!!  A few more presents to get.

Rachg - good luck for scan today, hope them little babies behave themselves and take lots of lovely pictures.  Hope work is ok and that your not too tired.  Are you still giving up at xmas?  How's the physio on your back? Any better?

Piper - hope your ok matey, you have been very quiet lately, hope John, Jack and Marysa are ok and not running you ragged at this time of the year.

Puss - hope the wedding went ok and DH look very dashing in his new coat.  Hope you had several glasses of wine for all of us.

Deb-bee - hiya matey, well I hope your organised, there has got to be one of us.  You take it easy over xmas and have a good rest for your tx in January.  Have you had your test results yet?

Frodo - sorry to hear about your results, we are all here for you.  Good luck with the move to New Zealand.

xxTonixx - well hope you are going to enjoy your last xmas on your own, next year will be manic.  Take care.

Nickinoo - sorry to hear you missed your appt, hopefully you can reschedule and tie that DH down to going.

Jacuzziman - good news about the house and buying another house, they say it comes in 3's, so here's waiting for your results, good luck to you and Warren. 

Anyone I have missed all the best.

xxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all

Elliebabe - thanks for the good wishes, I am trying my best to stay positive but fear the worst.... as I am experiencing abdominal pain, on and off.

I told my DH last week that I am expecting a negative result...but am trying to remain positive. I left work early yesterday as I was having some pain and Warren insisted that I come home and put my feet up.

Which I did and the pains went away.  It's worse when I stand for any period of time.

Told DH we are not having Christmas until after the result.  Sorry for sounding sorry for myself....but if I say these things to my DH he just wants me to go home....where I just dwell on it.  I'd rather be at work as I can concentrate on other things.

Debs


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Debbie and Warren

It is not over until it is over!!!!!  Keep positive for a few more days.  I had alot of abdominal cramps and thought AF was going to arrive, look at me now.  My thoughts are with you.

xxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Debs - I too had loads of abdominal pain so it certainly doesn't mean its over!!! try and stay positive only a few more days till you test xx

Well girls - went for the 4D scan and I have to say it was one of the most incredible experiences of my life, there are little people in my tummy!!!!!! Rhubarb seems to be more like me (a little show off!)and Custard is like Murray!!! (shy and a little sulky to start with! but then shoved Rhubs head out of the shot and cheered up once he was getting all of the attention!) You know how rubbish i am at technical stuff so if you want to pics PM me your email and I'll send you some

Have a great day love rach


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All...


Just a quickie.... .... hurrah Have started my shopping and hopefully will finish them by end of week....yippee.... , am taking my mum shopping this afternoon so will have to have my patient head on... .... Have got my appt booked with Paula for the 2nd Jan to sort out my drugs, wee sticks etc... Anyway...


Debs - Please don't give up hope, as elliebabe and rach have said abdom pains are all part of the cycle, so keep your chin up.... 


Rach - Please send me some piccies,   bet it was FAB... poor custard getting shoved out the limlight... ... glad custard got in view shoving Rubarb out the way very funny... 


Puss - Hows it going matey, we need details on your wedding... ... are you still tied up at work, any chrissie do's coming up... 


Elliebabe - Glad your like me and not got all your pressies brought and wrapped. , how you feeling have you got any scans booked.... 


Nicki - Have you managed to sort out another appt at care,,, .. 


Well better go and do some work, so I can finish early for more shopping with my Mum... .... just hope it stops raining so at least well be dry... 


Hi to anyone I've missed... 

Catch you all later...

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Hope you are all well....it's chilly tonight  

Rach - glad the scan went well chuck  

Debs - Never say never hun, try to stay positive  

Deb bee - How ya diddling hun? We haven't made another appointment yet - gonna wait tile after xmas now!    Hope shopping wasn't too bad chuck  

Elliebabe - I'm with you on the can't be bothered lark hun - just can't seem to get motivated at all!    Take it easy chuck 

Hello to Puss, Pascha, Frodo, Toni, Piper and anyone else I have missed.  

Love and hugs 

Nicki 
xx


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi to everyone

Dee Bee - you haven't got all your presents wrapped - I haven't even got the tree up yet!!!

Rach - I'd love to see your pictures.

I'm feeling much more positive now....the pains I experienced seem different now...can't explain really.  You all know what it's like. One minute you think you're pregnant the next your not.  Like a blooming rollercoaster ride.  It all sends you nuts  

Most of the people I work with are off next Friday (our last day) I shall feel like Cinderella sat all alone.....

Maybe if my Fairy Godmother appears she may let me go home early? 

Anyway, my Chocolate Hobnob won't eat itself!!!!

Bye 4 now.....

Debs


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all!
Things are hectic in my house at the moment, dh is still away and the twins are being little tinkers  and running mummy ragged 
Well pleased to say i'm back on track - all prezzies bought, wrapped and under decorated tree!!! All meat ordered for pick up xmas eve and everything else delivered a week today!!  Very excited and J & M have special new sleepsuits for xmas eve and little stockings to hang on the end of their cots! I know how lucky i am this xmas and will be praying that a few more xmas wishes come true in 2007  
Debs, Hope my pm helped, am glad that you're more positive now - you're right it is a rollercoaster  Will keep everything tightly crossed for you!
Debbee, Glad to hear that you've finally started that xmas shopping!!! At least its not been left til xmas eve! Hope you had a good afternoon  
Rach, am still waiting for those pics!!! Can't wait to have a good look at rhubarb and Custard and show J & M their new playmates!!
Nicki, Sorry to hear dh didn't make it to Care, fingers crossed you get things sorted in the new year.
Elliebabe, Have you got yourself organised yet? So glad you're feeling better now (i guess a little sick is better than a lot sick!!) You're right next year xmas will be manic for you, so enjoy the peace while you can 
Puss, Are you still at the wedding? Was it a week long  p*** up? Hope the outfit went down well (after all that choosing). Hope work's not too hectic at the moment and that you're just between parties at the minute!!!!! 
Caza, Mrs Carter, Pasha, hope you're all well!
love to everyone and bucketfulls of babydust!
Piper xx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Girls

Things still a bit hectic here  

Sounds like we're all gradually getting organised for the impending festivities doesn't it.  What I want to know is who's got the bloomin wrapping fairy at the moment,  cos she's not turned up at our house yet..

Xmas tree and dec's are still hidden somewhere in the loft or the back of the garage...  you never know,  the dec's fairy may arrive this weekend....

The wedding was good fun - we arrived at the guest house on Friday teatime thinking we'd have tea there then walk to a nice local pub with a roaring fire for the evening... not a chance we were in the middle of nowhere, so an early night and a cuddle had to do instead  

Wedding went well, the bride looked lovely and arrived at the church in a well washed tractor!  Neither of us broke our neck at the ceilidh and despite having quite a few medicinal vino's, we didn't break our necks climbing over the stile on the walk home either..... result!! 

Got a week off work now to catch my breath and hopefully get a bit more organised.  Trying to go down to London for a couple of days (Mon-Wed) with my friend,  but so far we've failed to organise a hotel,  so that's this evenings job! 

Right - better go and try and sort that out now!

Will catch up properly over the weekend  

    for Debs - keeping everything crossed for you and Warren, hun    

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Good afternoon everybody...

Test date tomorrow.....am feeling very nervous......

Would gladly put it off for a few more days....but that would probably make me feel worse.

Our house sale/purchase seems to be going well anyway.  Completed all the solicitor's paperwork last night (what a lot to do!).  But when they charge £175/ph I don't mind doing it all via the post.  The plan is to start packing during my Christmas break.

The hardest thing about this FET is that even if I get a negative tomorrow I have to carry on with the drugs and test again in 3 days time.....when all I want to do is have a drink!!  

Thank you all for your positive thoughts.

Debs


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debs,
Well done for holding out til test date!!  I do admire all you people with self restraint!!!!  Am sending you lots of     and really hope that you get an amazing early xmas prezzie  . Let us know asap - we'll all be lurking waiting for your post 
Glad all the house stuff is going well (we sold our house the weekend before our bfp, then moved into rented at 10wks then moved again at 25wks!!! not something i'd recommend!) so hopefully its a great sign for you!
Good luck
Piper x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

To Debbie and Warren


Wishing you both all the best for your result tomorrow, I have got everything crossed for you and little bean is wishing that they will have another playmate in 2007.

Take care and let us know as soon as possible, feel like I am on the 2ww again.

xxxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon All....

Well nearly there think pressies maybe done.... ... started wrapping so hopefully getting there...  only the food stuff and drink to organise.... ...me and dh are out tonight with my brother and wife so will be having a little practise drink for christmas..... ... bring on the hangover tablets... 


Debs - All the best hun for testing today... 


Piper - OMG your sooooo organised even down to the food.... ... don't know how you do it... ... whens your DH due home.. 


Rach - hows work going have you finished yet... ... hope your not going back after christmas... have you finished your shopping...


Puss - Wedding sounded fun... ..did you manage to get a ride on the tractor... .. bet your glad your off next week will that be it till after Christmas... ...if i see the wrapping fairy will send her to yours... 


Elliebabe - How you feeling.. ... hope your ok... whens your next scan,, hope your all decorated up at your end... 


Nicki - Did you manage to book an appt at care for new year.... ... wonder what santa will bring you, hope its something nice fron hubby... I've been forbidden to go in Dh wardrobe... ... 


Michelle - hows it all going.... ... got all hollys stuff wrapped and sent to santa... .. been on any christmas do's... 


Well gonna go and finish ironing and get it out of way... such an exciting life I lead.... 
so Hi to everyone I've missed caza, pasha, frodo etc...

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everyone

Debs and Warren here today...

OMG - we have got a BFP   

Still hasn't quite sunk in yet....after nearly 4years and 4 IVF attempts and we're pregnant.

Tried to keep the news to ourselves until at least Christmas....but couldn't manage an hour!!!  Went round to Warren's mum and dad, his mum screamed so loudly that the nextdoor neighbour thought she had hurt herself and got her daughter to rush round to see what was up!!!

Couldn't believe the test this morning so we did another one!  Still don't believe it, will probably have to buy several more tests before the weekend is finished.   

For once in my life I am speechless......all I can say, is that I got what I really wanted for Christmas.

Hope everyone else is feeling fine and doing well.

Merry Christmas everyone...

Debs and Warren


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Debs that is truly wonderful news!  How many Care babies are there gonna be next year!!!!!!

I am so so pleased, well done to both you and Warren!

GOD I LOVE CARE!


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debs,
      
Fantastic news hun! Am so pleased that Santa has come early for you!
Wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy, enjoy every minute 
love Piper x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Hiya Piper, your two get cuter everytime I see a new picture, you must be so proud!


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Dear Debbie and Warren

I am so happy for you, sat here with DH today waiting for your result.  Matey, congratulations again on your  , told you little bean needed another playmate next year.

Now girly, sit down and relax, enjoy your pregnancy and we expect to see you on the next meet with your bump.  Good luck with scan.

xxxxx
Elliebabe and DH xxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

debs congratulations what a lovely Christmas prezzi my Christmas prezzi was brill last year too sorry have not posted for a bit run off my feet with these 3 little ones have a happy Christmas to every one love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Debs & Warren

Congratulations,  what brilliant news guys, I'm so pleased for you both  

Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy for you    

Love
Puss
x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all well. 

Just a quickie from me....be back for personals later...

Debs and Warren          Sooooo pleased for you both...

Love and hugs

Nicki 

xxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quicky from me as its freezing in this office!

Debs and Warren -  Fantastic news guys you must be over the moon  that truly is a fantastic Christmas present! Make sure you take it easy

Lots of love
Rach


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Hiya all

Hope you are all well, sorry for not being around much but with one thing and another things have been a bit mad!

So are you all set for Christmas?  Its taken me forever to get festive this year, I just think I have had so much else to think about that its been a bit overshadowed but hey ho, the christmas tree is now up, the christmas cd is on and I might just about be getting there.

Have midwife on Thursday and 28 week scan on Friday (28 weeks!! Can you beleive it!) so am really looking foward to that.

Chat soon

Toni and the Bumps


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Debs thats wonderful news, I am truly made up for you both.  I have sent you a IM.

I am stunned and thrilled by all these BFPs.  I just wish now we had our 4th ivf there now (has our first 3 there and 4th at Jessops), but then, I am sure if it was neg we would be thinking something else  

I am just wondering what I am doing wrong  

On a positive note, I can see that we have had tx by one of the best clinics which helps.

Take care.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Debs & Warren...

Congratulations, I'm so pleased for you both  bet your sssoooo happy... what a wonderful christmas present for you both... 

     

Luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi girls.

Firstly I would like to give all the bfp's a big congratulations.  What a wonderful christmas prezzy.

I have an appointment at the clinic Thursday but I don't really know what is going to happen so i wondered if some of you could fill me in.  I am on day 8 of my cycle and we are going to stat ivf this month.  Does anyone know which cycle day I start with the drugs?  I think thursday is all about filling in consent forms.  In my letter it does say I may have a scan  

Getting quite excited now!!  

thanks

jo xxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Welcome to the board Jo and good luck for your appt on Thursday. If you are fairly young (under 35) and have good fsh/lh levels you will probably be on a long protocol which means you will start down regging (injecting suprefact) on day 21 of your cycle. They will explain the protocols to you and give you more detailed info on Thursday and at some point you will be given injection training  They like to do a scan before your cycle starts - I think to check for any cysts etc and also because we're all a bit different!!!!  Let us know how it all goes. I found Dr Shaker and all the nurses at Care fantastic - so you're in good hands!
Well everyone, have you caught up with me and got organised yet?? What are your plans? We are at dh dad for xmas day, my mum and dad are at ours boxing day and are joined by my brother, wife and niece the day after!!!  And once i've got rid of everyone i'll be hoping to descend on Rach and check out her bump!!
Gotta go, chat later
Piper xx


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everyone

Thank you all so much for your good wishes.  Rang Care yesterday and have been given a scan date of 2nd January.  We're still finding it hard to believe....so much so, we did another test last night.  Don't think we will believe it until I start to show!!!

My workmate Donna has on many an occasion re-told me her horrific birth story, when I told her I was pregnant she told me to just ignore everything she said....    Everyone is different.

I don't care how much it will hurt, I know it is all worth every minute of pain. Besides my dh says I won't be having any pain !!!!    

Becca - thanks for your message.  This was our first ever FET after 3 failed fresh cycles, I've been telling my husband it worked because he is 'hot stuff' and needed to be 'cooled down' but he says it's because he made sure my head was filled with lots of other stuff...house hunting, Christmas etc, but in a non stressful way.  And he is convinced that not having me worry for 2 weeks about 'am I pregnant am I not?' was one of the most important factors.  He has always been convinced that the body does it physical thing anyway and positive/negative thoughts in my head messes with that.

So by not dwelling on the whole treatment, and it being in the background, and focusing on other positive things it allowed my body to do it's stuff!

So I hope you're all well and looking forward to Christmas, I'm really looking forward to the break....10days away from work - Yipppeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

Debs


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

OMG Girls..... How many days to go..... .... 
Am getting there but oh the queues, sent my dinner time yesterday in woolies queuing for a playstation game.... but only a few more sleeps till the big man comes.... 
Hope everyone else is nearly there so that we can all relax when its all done.... 

Debs - What a christmas pressie.. .. scan date 2nd jan thats brill...,

Jo - Hi welcome to the board, hope the appt goes well, and if you need to ask anything all the laydees on here are full of info and advice... 

Piper - Gosh all visiting organised as well.. ... hows everybody have jack n marysa got there christmas outfits ready for the big man arriving... 

Puss- Hows the week off going, did you get some nice little pressies in london for your beloved... did he cope alright without you... no cooking disasters or rements of the Dancing girls..  

Rach - How are you hun... ..and of course hubby and rubarb and custard... ... have you finished work yet....  are you still able to get up and down... 

Elliebabe - Hows the new car... ... are you organised like piper, or on the last lap like me.... ...

Michelle - Hows Holly and of course you and Ben... ... ready for Santa... 

Hi to becca, caza, becca, nicki, pasha, frodo and anyone else I've missed

luv
Deb Bee x x

       [move][glow=red,2,300][/glow][/move]


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Gosh we're quiet - you must all be rushing round the shops!!! 
Debbee, J & M have special xmas sleepsuits to wear on xmas eve and lickle stockings to hang on their cots and a special bauble each on the tree   They are getting bored with their old toys at the moment and i feel very cruel withholding their xmas prezzies!!!!!  
Debs, I promise you that after you have given birth to your baby/ies you will not care how much you went through to get them here.... what i will say is that i love gas and air and am now a huge fan of epidurals    Enjoy your xmas break - bet you can't wait for that scan to come round!
Jo, Good luck today with your appt! Let us know how you get on!
Becca, you're not doing anything wrong hun! I'm sure you'll get there soon, fingers crossed 2007 is the year for you 
DH home later today at long last, so will be able to get this house up straight 
chat later
love Piper xx


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everyone

Don't know what i did last night but i woke up with an awful pain in my left elbow...can hardly move it!!! Having to type 1 handed - now i know what all the blokes at work feel like !!!   

When I tidied up the bed I found the tv remote in the bed so I think I must have been laying on it.  Tried moaning all morning about it at work....didn't work I still have to work.  They said just use your right hand!

Worth a go ...

Finally bought all our Xmas prezzies...

Told my DH i was a changed woman this morning.  Since the BFP result I have a completely different person.  I don't care if this or that job gets done....it can wait.. I started asking my assistant to help me more...she's got younger legs than me anyway.  I don't feel have as stressed as I used to be.

Going to ask my boss today what the chance is of me finishing at lunchtime tomorrow.....last year he wanted me to stay until 5.15pm.....bah humbug.

Debs


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies

Sorry its been so long since i posted properly but will explain in a bit!

Nicki - hope you manage to get another appt sorted out early in the new year

Ellie - have you found your Christmas spirit yet hun? is it your 3/4D tomorrow? i bet your excited will you be finding out what it is?

Debs - Congrats again on the BFP, how many tests have you done now  i even did a few even though i had the 3 blood tests i just wanted to be able to say that I'd once seen those 2 elusive lines! Bet your very excited about the scan i found the wait for that worse that the 2ww but at least you have Christmas and new year to keep you occupied! Also great news on the house

DeeBee - ooh 2nd of Jan for your drugs how exciting, will be willing you hun with everything i have, I rubbed Jack and Marysa on my tummy in my last 2ww will have to see if they will oblige for you, they didn't seem to mind too much although Piper and DH gave me a funny look  haven't been able to email you the pics as have lost your address do you want to PM me it and I'll send them over

Piper - Did you get the Scan pics DH definitely sent them this time i have checked up on him  Great news that DH is home, hope you've got him working hard around the house! make sure you take us lots of pics of J and M in their outfits

Puss - good to hear that you enjoyed the wedding and managed to return home without breaking anything  hope you've had a great time in London. if you have the wrapping fairy held hostage could you please release her as she was due at my house last week but seems to have got lost somewhere!

Caza - good to hear from you hope everything is good with you and your little ones, think we must be due and updated picture!

Toni - time flies doesn't it hun I've just looked at my ticker and it says 87 days to go  OMG that seems so soon, hope your 28 week scan went well and that you are being well looked after, i really can't fault the care i have received they've been brilliant

Becca - lovely to hear from you hun, hope you had a fantastic wedding and that everything comes right for you in the new year

Well I'm OK but really suffering with my back  the exercises that i was given by the physio to make it better have actually made it worse  and also seem to have given me the start of SPD which is absolutely awful  not back at physio until 9th Jan so I'm trying some alternative stuff to try and ease the pain a little to get me through Christmas! Roob and Cus are growing well, although got really worried about cus yesterday as he was not moving much at all  he soon woke up when the incredibly fat cat sat on him though so that was huge relief!

Last day at work today yippee  not sure whether I'll make it back in the new year will have to see how my back is doing!

lots of love to you all and if I don't get back on before we go to Liverpool on Sunday have a wonderful Christmas

Love RACH


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Rach, Can you resend hun coz i haven't got them! Otherwise i'll wait til we see each other (so don't forget )
Debs, You are very welcome to rub Jack and Marysa on your tum during the 2ww - they're a bit heavier than when Rach did it though!!
Well as i'm sure we'll all be busy over the next few days, thought i'd pop on to wish you all
   *Merry xmas*


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All... 

Well if I'm not fed up.... have started with a stinking cold this morning, all I've done is sneeze... and if one more person says Christmas its all for children and familys I'll scream..... thinking you should be in work if you haven't any children... 

Anyway enough of my ranting.... .... hows it all going everyone... all ready only 3 more sleeps till the big man comes..... yippee..... 

Rach - will pm you my email address for the photos... .. sounds like your having some right pain with your back hope it feels better soon matey... 

Puss - Are we still keeping the wrapping fairy locked in your house.... let her go me and rach are waiting for her... 

Piper - Are we sorted now hubbys home.. ,... hope to see some christmas piccies of jack n marysa in there outfits.. 

Elliebabe - Hope your sorted by now hun if not your running out of time.... .. Did you have your scan

Debs - Have we broke up now for xmas, did you manage to get off early... 

Well will pop on again gonna try to wrap some pressies....

Hi to Michelle, Toni, Becca, Nicki, Caza, Pasha, frodo and anyone I've missed... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Ladies

  Finished work (well,  ok.....  I only went back in today to go to the pub at lunchtime   ),  finished shopping,  finished wrapping and finished decorating......all fairies released back into the wild!  

Just got to hand all the presents over and Bob's your uncle as they say in Lapland....

Relly's descending tonight and at various points over the weekend,  so will be co-ordinating feeding and watering them at intervals - what fun!  

Hope you all have a fantastic Xmas girls - will be popping in to check up on any news in between stuffing myself silly and making polite conversation.... hic.....  

ttfn
Puss
xx

PS - Sorry to hear about the sniffles Deb - but have you been snogging my DH or something?  He's got em too ...


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Everyone.... 


Just thought I'd pop on while I've got 5 minutes to wish everyone a MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A PROSPEROUS NEW YEAR....  

Hope you all get lots of pressies and of course food and drink well   for the ones that can...  

        


Catch you all soon 
Luv
Deb Bee x x 


Puss - OMG fancy being caught out by a cold   it was your dh fault, when you were in london I was one of the dancing girls..... ... well more like the roly polys if my eating and drinking habits are anything to go at the moment...


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to everyone

I hope everyone has had a nice Christmas, not drunk too much and stuffed themselves silly!!!

Debs & Warren


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello everyone!
Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and that you're recovering from the excess food and drink!!!  Only new year to go now - it will be a miracle if i see midnight though - 9pm is late for me   Hope 2007 is a good year for everyone  
Thanks Rach for a lovely lunch yesterday - yummy chocolate pud everyone    Although it seems that as Rach's bump seems to grow more impressive each time i see her she is obviously trying to ensure that my waistline follows suit!    Have to say that the pudding with thick cream was worth every inch!!!!
So ladies, are we going to try and meet up before our spring babies appear? Puss when are you back from the piste? (is that spelt right or should it be ****** ) Anyone else got any dates to aim for or avoid for our daytrip to Donny? DH is off on his travels again so it looks like J & M will be with me - is that ok with everyone? Did ask Rach's dh to babysit but he went a strange colour!! 
Anyway look forward to seeing you all soon
Take care and a very happy 2007 to you all
love Piper, Jack and Marysa xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

OMG ..... .... How much food and drink and still more to come......  ... if I ever last till new years eve I'll burst and end up circling the earth in orbit..... ... look to the skys girls I maybe floating around...... 

Hope everyone has had a fab christmas and lots of nice pressies and wish everyone a Happy New Year and we all get what we wish for... 

Piper did you manage to get rach behind the table.... ... sounds like shes getting mighty impresive around the waistline...  ... chocolate pudding eerrmmmm...


Anyhows gonna go and eat some more and have another small glass of wine... 

Catch you all in 2007... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi ladies 

Sorry I haven't been around much over Christmas but I've been poorly and busy on top of all that!!!! Holly has been well though and is piling on the pounds 

I hope all of you had a lovely Christmas and Ben,Holly and I want to wish each and every one of you a wonderful New Year. I sincerely hope that the new year brings you all you wish for  

I'm going to attempt personals tomorrow if I get a chance but I'd like to congratulate Jaccuziman on her long awaited BFP ... you go girl   

Well I gotta go because I can hear a little girl who needs some food ........... AGAIN ..... LOL

Love to you all .... A very exhausted  Mummy

xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry to jump in like this but we have decided to change clinics from Leeds General Infirmary and go to CARE in Sheffield.  We have been thinking about changing clinics for a while but going to the Open Evening at the end of November sort of made our decision for us, they are just so nice.  We have had the referral from our GP and also just got a copy of our notes (which we have had to pay for!!).  Our appointment is on the 10th January with Dr Adel Shaker.  Has anyone seen him before? (I am assuming that its a man please tell me if I'm wrong).  

Look forward to hearing from you.

Linda xxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello there everyone,

Had a lovely but busy Xmas - loads of cooking, eating and visiting/entertaining the relly's..  It's got a bit quieter over the last couple of days and have had a bit more time to ourselves,  even managed a couple of successful hunts around the sales - bagging those bargains  

Hi Lodgey - Welcome to the Sheff girls thread,  we're a little quiet at the moment (too much chocolate and wine around   ) but suspect we'll get a bit more lively over the next few days!  Dr Shaker's a really nice man,  he's handled most of my tx & appts at Sheffield and I'd certainly recommend him to you...

Piper/Rach - sounds like you both had a great time and got thoroughly puddingtastic (as usual....)      When are you thinking of doing the Donny meet?  I'm off on t'piste (and probably peed...) 27 Jan-10 Feb..

Deb - Hi Hun,  thought I saw you floating overhead earlier....  Same here,  all that food and it's such a shame to let it go to waste isn't it.....  Suppose you could say it goes to waist instead...     Appt on Tuesday isn't it - hope him indoors manages to get you back down to ground level for that....  Did they ever tell you what the results of all the tests were or is that to come on Tuesday? 

Hi Michelle,  thought we'd lost you hun,  sorry to hear you've been poorly,  hope you're better now in time for the sales...    Good to hear Holly's doing so well,  bet she's still a little angel!  Did she do the sales at Meadowhell with you?  

Well have a great NYE tonight girls - we're not being very exciting here, a night in with a film and a marguerita or two - and if last couple of years is anything to go by,  we expect to fall asleep before midnight and miss it.... 

Oooh, just thought! Deb Bee - if you're still floating around later look out for all the fireworks hun!   

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Good evening all

Had my 1st scan today, couldn't really see very much so I have to continue with my meds and return in 2 weeks.

Debs


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

 HAPPY NEW YEAR  

hope you are all well and recovering from any over indulgences 

Dee Bee - How did your appt go yesterday hun? any results to your tests? when are you starting again? come on we need all the details you know how nosy we are 

Piper - It was lovely to see you last week hun, can't believe how much Jack and Marysa are growing they are like proper little people now  they don't stay tiny and squidgy for long do they! Glad you enjoyed the chocolate pudding that i slaved over a hot stove to make you!! (yeah right! I can hear you all saying) really interested in those nappies you were talking about so would be really gratefull if you could PM the women on the tamba site for me and give her my email if she's interested, Ta hun

Puss - ooh not long now until your off on the Piste  looks like potential dates for the lunch meeting are the 20th of Jan before you go or the 17th Feb when you get back then, Don't think we can leave it any later as I'll be 36 weeks by then  what suits the rest of you girlie's?

Michelle - sorry to hear you've been poorly hope your now fully recovered and that Holly had a fabulous first Christmas 

Linda - Welcome to the bunch ( be warned we are a little mad! ) I'm one of Adel Shakers patients as well and is a really lovely man the other consultant who you sometimes see is Phillip Lowe who also seems really nice, although I have to admit my only dealings with him have been on my last EC so my bits were on display and my legs in the air and a bit drugged up but he seemed very nice 

Debs - sorry you had a disappointing scan yesterday but please don't give up hope as I've seen this happen to lots of ladies on the Care bulletin board and when they've gone back everything was fine, but I do think 2 weeks seems a bit to long to hold you in suspense did they give any reason for it being so long?

Ellibabe - hope you are OK hun and that you and little bean are growing nicely!

Well we had a lovely Christmas Murray is taking me to York next week to see Chicago at the theatre and then staying overnight in a hotel as my pressie (don't be too impressed girls i dropped a lot of not too subtle hints!)
Piper put the fear of god into me when she visited as she thinks I should be more organised by now  so went to Kiddecare yesterday and spent nearly 800 quid  so now we have everything we need just need to get it all built up! Job for DH at the weekend 
came down with a lovely cold for new year (piper really sorry if I've given it to you!) so that was a bit of a wash out! and you'll think I'm mad but I'm back at work despite severe back and pelvic pain  only working 2 days this week so we'll just have to see If I survive

Well better actually do some work now that I'm here 
Love rach


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Evening Alll..... 

Well seem to be the same as everyone else me still made up with cold so is Dh but hes also got an ear infection which is giving him abit of jip... well our appt went ok, all my tests came back Normal...so not sure what to think, have sorted out drugs for next cycle will be on 4 menopur to 1 water...  have upt it again this time... 2 lots cyclogest... ... and to take asprin up until EC....   oooohhhhhh.... will be starting on the wee sticks after this AF which is due this weekend sorry if TMI... ....  At appt wasn't given any wee sticks was told you now have to buy your own... cut backs was told,  and also you no longer go in for blood testing for your pregnancy test after 2 ww you have to buy your own pregnancy kit.... more cuts back was told..... seem to be getting less and less for your money.... anyways am rambling, so ....



Puss - Were you out and about on tuesday morning my dh thought he saw your car parked in a furniture shop.... sale shopping..... or an imposter.... 



Piper - Sounds like jack n marysa are growing fast can we have some photos please, would love to see their xmas outfits... 



Rach - OMG going back to work are you mad woman..... ... when you gonna give in and get those feet up .... You certinaly know how to spend... ... but as you say you've got everything...


Elliebabe - Are you there did you have a good chritmas.... 


Michelle - Glad you all had a good xmas ,  how was tickle me elmo....  


Debs - Why do you have to wait 2 weeks whats that all about... 


Linda - Welcome to our board if not rather mad and nutty but FAB.... ... am also under Dr Shaker so to speak a very nice man.... ... look forward to hearing how your appt goes next week... 


Well Hi to all I've missed,, gonna get my lard **** off the sofa and go for a glass of wine and think about tea....  

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Helloo

Thanks for your lovely comments and making me feel welcome.  You have all put my mind at rest on Dr Shaker.  Rach we saw Philip Lowe at the open evening and he seemed really nice to, I think they all are from what I've heard / read.  Today I have had to photocopy our notes from LGI and got them in the post so I think its all systems go for next week.  

Hope to catch up with you all a bit later.

Linda xxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

good luck deb bee not long before the pee sticks hi lodgey Dr is lovely i think he looks like the bloke out of peak practise good luck lodgey have not been around for a bit things have been hectic i don't get a minute well both babies OK Jacob weighs 16 lb 3 and maddison weighs 10 lb 11 but they both eat the same but maddison is on the go all the time arms and legs every were   just booked a holiday to alcudia that will be hectic too   any way i hope to see plenty more bfp on here this year debs try not to worry with the scan Hun theres loads on here with a good outcome 2w later any way see u soon love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there girls

Deb - As Rach says,  it sounds like they did your scan quite early - I'm sure there will be much more to see at the next scan in two weeks time.  Hope you're continuing to feel well  

Deb Bee - Good to hear the appt went well!    I was working at home on Tuesday,  so unless DH was doing sneaky furniture shopping with the car instead of being in the office then I reckon it was someone elses tank    Can't believe you pay all that dosh and then have to buy your own pee sticks and pg tests!!!!!  I will get my violin out soon for them - they must have such a struggle to keep their heads above water financially  

Hi Rach - Why are you still working woman?? It sounds like time to give it a miss and nurse yourself a bit hun it sounds like R&C are giving you some real gyp..  I hope those pains subside for you soon hun  

Afraid 20th isn't going to be any good for me,  but if it suits everyone else then do go for it - as you said time's marching on!    Feb 17th would be ok if you can hang on that long though!

Right - my personal chef say's tea's ready so I'll have to be off....

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Happy New Year to each and everyone of you.  Hope you all had a great xmas, no we didn't go away, was doing the nursery, as DH will be working away alot over next couple of months.  OMG I'm pregnant and going to have a baby, I keep going into it's bedroom and going aaarrrrrhhhh, it looks lovely, cot is arriving today, everything all tidied away, just got to await the happy arrival.  Went for a 4d scan on 20th, it was absolutely brilliant, I still don't know what we are having but DH assured me that the scan man said the same as the NHS.  He is not telling anyone, as I don't know.  Sorry can't download pics.  But when I see you on the lunch out, any day is ok with me.

Rachg - you are mad, take it easy, you don't want to be too knackered when rhubarb and custard arrive and then you can't enjoy them and you don't want to bugger your bag up permanently.  Glad to hear that kiddicare are doing ok out of us both.  When you finish, let me know and I will pop over.

Puss - if I don't say it later, have a great holiday, come back refreshed for your next tx, can't wait to see you again.  We have booked two for next year, going to Cornwall in July and Italy in September, me, DH and TBA lol, couldn't let you down by not having holidays booked. lol lol

Deb-bee - hope your ok, cut backs my a**e, they just want to make more profit.  Hope tx goes ok and will be keeping an eye on board.

Jacuzziman - don't get disheartened, it's probably too early and a late implanter, they do test very early at care.  Your pg, stay hopeful and we are all sending you and warren loads and loads of luck.

Lodgey - welcome to the board, Dr Shaker is absolutely lovely and he has done both my tx and I am nearly 28 weeks pregnant on second go.  The nurses will put you at ease.  If you need any help, just ask, we are all here.

Piper - chocolate pudding mmmmmmmmm.  Don't blame you, enjoy.  Hope you are ok and the babies.  DH away again, we are like work widows, but needs must.  Take care and can't wait to see you. Jack and Marysa in Feb.

Everyone else, hope you doing ok, going for breakfast now.

xxxxx
Elliebabe & Baby Bean


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Just a quick one whilst Holly is quietly sitting in her swing 

Deb Bee - Can't believe the pee stick situation at Care!! They'd be destitute if they had to supply them!! There are some good ones available to but on the internet. They are much cheaper than buying them from the chemist. If I remember correctly they are called ACON and are really sensitive. It's good that your tests came back negative because at least you don't have anything else to contend with. I'm really rooting for you hun. What a fab new year it'd be with a BFP for you and Rob  Fingers firmly crossed!

Puss - Personal chef eh?!! My personal chef is Pizza Hut - direct to my door  Any idea when you'll be cycling again and whether it'll be somewhere sunny or here in blighty? Hopefully I'll see you in Feb if we do the 17th  Have fun on the piste 

Rach - £800!! That's some shopping expedition  I remeber spending that in Babies R Us and I've not used everything I bought. I did go a bit silly though buying the same things in different colours - LOL. I can't believe you're back at work woman!!!!! Give my love to Rhubarb and Custard - not long now until we find out whether they're girlies/boys or both 

Piper - hey hun  The piccies of Jack and Marysa are soooooooo cute! Bet they're coming on in leaps and bounds 

Elliebabe - Hope bubba is growing well and you're feeling good. Our 4D scan was fab too. Holly kept her hand up over her face for most of the time though. She actually sleeps like that now too!! Looking forward to seeing you in Feb and seeing the pics 

Jaccuziman - It seems a bit much that you have to wait another 2 weeks for a scan but I'm sure all will be well and you'll see your little darling on the screen next time 

Linda - Welcome to the Sheffield thread hun. I was with Mr Shaker and he was fantastic. He  was very supportive at my EC as I was terrified!!! As you can see by my signature though I was lucky 1st time and I'm now sat looking at my little girl who is busily sucking on her hand LOL  Good luck with your cycle. 

caza - Jacob and Maddison look sooo sweet in their Christmas Outfits  The piccie of Elladee is lovely too. I don't envy you going on holiday with 3 children though!! I still find it hard to get Holly and I ready in under 3 hours!!! LOL

As for Me ---- Well it's been a bit of a Christmas for me!! I've been suffering quite badly with mastitis and thrush which has nearly made me give up on breastfeeding as it was so painful and I was becoming very miserable. I still feed Holly myself in the morning but then I formula feed her for the rest of the day. I'm a bit dissapointed with myself but Holly has taken well to mixed feeding and is putting weight on really well which is the main thing 
Christmas was lovely having Holly to share it with and she got loads of fabulous pressies. The tickle me elmo went down a treat - with me -lol - I'm sure Holly will learn to appreciate it's merits as she gets older  I'll be coming to our Feb meet. I still have some little pressies here for you guys. We'll have to have a belated Christmas meal 

Well, signing off for now - Holly is looking at me as if it say "If you don't give me some attention now I'M GOING TO SCREAM THE HOUSE DOWN"  - She's got her diva look down to a tee 

Love to everyone

Michelle xxxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Girls,  you'll never guess what......

  I've just got a bloomin BFP!!!!!!!  

It's day 32 today and AF was due a few days ago.  Had odd little twinges but she's not turned up.  
Went and bought a HPT yesterday thinking that's bound to bring her straight out of hiding.
Did it at 0630 this morning and a lovely big blue X came up straight away!!

(I'm going to frame it,  it's the first time I've ever seen one!!)

We're absolutely stunned;  4 IVF's,  on the donor waiting list and nature seems to have managed it. 

We're just praying I can hold onto it now - go, go bean!!

It's incredibly scary after all the disappointments - I just can't quite believe it's going to happen yet - very early days,  but we're just hoping...   

Been down to see my GP - he's as surprised as me I think!  He's called Care to see what to do about the heparin and steroids and we're waiting for a call back from Dr Shaker on that.  

GP's booked me an appt with the midwife on 17 Jan and a consultant appt on 19 Feb.  
Please God I get that far  

ttfn
A stunned, scared rigid, but very, very happy
Puss
xx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

*OH MY GOD!!!* I have butterflies for you hun. I'm actually sat here crying happy tears for you. I so hope your bean hangs on!!!!!!!        

All the love in the world sweetheart xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Puss


Mrs Carter and me too!  Can't believe it, am so happy for you and DH, stay positive and everything will be ok.  Again a big big congratulations.


xxxxxx
Elliebabe and Baby Bean


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Puss

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly]

Oh my God.....I am so pleased for you both.       

Best wishes

Debs & Warren


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Puss,
fabulous news! am so very very pleased for you  
CONGRATULATIONS!
yOU'VE MADE MY DAY!
love piper xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello !!

well the twilight barking (ok rach) has just contacted me to tell me the absolutely terrificly fantastic news  so i decided to come out of retirement and make a post....well how could i not?!

well done puss and mr puss...sat here grinning like a loon very very pleased for you both. what a fabulous start to the newyear.. just spoke to nige on his way to work and he told me to tell you hes totally stoked for you too.

heres hopin all goes smoothly , as im sure it will and maybe i "ll see you soon!

massive congrats again chuck

all the luck in the world . yer auld chum clur xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Puss  OMG you did it girl!  I am stunned, amazed, thrilled, delirious, ecstatic and tears are streaming down my face for you and I've just rung the rest of them to alert them to the news  so your ears may well be burning! Be strong little bean you are truly a miracle and you'll have the best mummy and daddy in the world! Keep us updated on what Dr Shaker says, we will of course need daily reports on how you are, and I'm presuming that ski'ing will now be off the agenda  lots of love to you and DH and the little bean from me, Murray and Roob and Custard

Deb Bee - Great news to hear that your results were clear, and that they have figured out a different protocol for you! I really do think the extra Cyclogest makes a difference thats what I did on this last cycle! Can't believe they can't afford pee sticks how pathetic is that!

Caza - Great new pic of the kids

Ellibabe - Great to hear the nursery is coming on, we're getting organised with ours at the weekend, I'm sorry but if your DH knows I would have him pinned to the floor! I waver between wanting to know and not but Murray is totally against knowing and has said that I can find out and not tell him! Yeah Right I would be able to keep my mouth shut!

Michelle - ooh poorly boobies, that sounds nasty hun, hope your feeling much better, and at the end of the day as long as Holly is happy and healthy thats all that matters!

Well my news seems small fry after Puss's but you are all right it is time for me to surrender and I have gone off sick, seeing my GP next week to get a sick note to carry me up to when my Mat leaves starts! You'll think I'm barking but cried my eyes out last night at the thought of finishing but my career has been my mainstay thoughtout all of the sh*t of the last few years and and I know its not over and there are much bigger things to come but its still a wrench! I also now can't do the Jan date as have just booked in for my antenatel classes so it looks like its the 17th Feb

lots of love to you all
Rach ( lady of Leisure!)


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Aw thanks girls  

Just nipped down to see Dr Shaker,  Paula had updated him and bless him he fitted me in at 30 mins notice!

He wanted to talk me through the drug regime again - it's steroids, heparin and some ominous looking calcium chewy tablets until 12 weeks (  )

He said it's made his day too!    Paula's gnashing her teeth cos she didn't get me on her stats  

They've also agreed to do me an early private scan to check all's ok - need to book that.  That bit was really good to hear, wasn't relishing waiting until 12 weeks to find out if all's ok.

My GP said ski-ing's fine but no black runs   
    
Rach - stop having a heartattack - I'll be good      Pleased to see you've decided to wind work down hun,  but it really did sound like it was too much - don't be sad,  your career will be there to pick up later if that's what you want to do..

Clur - Hun, you're there!!! So chuffed you came out of retirement to wish us well - it would be great to see you again - maybe in Feb??  Actually I think "barking twilight" quite suits her...  

Thanks again girls - it was great being able to tell you,  cos I know you all understand  

Eek - I'm supposed to be working today,  but I'm afraid that's been a bit of a write off so far - better knuckle down and do something for my money now!!

ttfn, a pill poppin', knicker checkin', biiig smilin'
Puss
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Puss,

Just needed to come back on and do this .........................................

*  BFP *

Well done hun

All our love,

Michelle,Ben and Holly xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Puss

I just wanted to say       , that's really good news, you have made my day.

Linda xx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

omg omg puss congratulations thats fantastic        i saw 17 posts come up in my emails i thought there must be some gossip and there was its made my day too love caza


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Puss....WOW WEE     What can I say    

WONDERFUL NEWS, TAKE CARE BOTH OF YOU  

Love

Becca
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hee, hee! woke up this morning still smiling   Puss, your news is Amazing   Although i'll be panicking with Rach at the thought of you on the piste - can't you promise to sit in the bar all day with a cup of frothy hot choccy and your feet up? mmm it appeals to me! 
Rach, thanks for ringing thru the news hun!!! And i'm so glad you have seen sense and finally you're joining me as a lady of leisure (i wish) i now realise how little i did at work   Seriously you've made the best decision for the 3 of you and your job will be there for you in a years time if you want it 
Clure, lovely to see that we can lure you out on occasion! 
Debbee, fab news that the test results are clear, and great that they are willing to try something new - will keep everything crossed for you. The company i used for pee sticks are access diagnostics and are very cheap for the ovulation sticks and the hpts - shocking that sheffield won't supply them now though! Just wondered if them not doing the blood tests for pg is so they can fit more bodies thru the doors??sending you lots of  
sending everyone else lots of love (my time is up!!!)
love Piper and co!


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Morning,  I'm still grinning  

The more I think about it,  the more I wonder if the reflexology sessions have contributed to our little miracle.

Been seeing a lovely lady called Sue Calvert,  who's known as "the Babymaker" because she's had so much success with infertility.  Have to say that I was very sceptical (you'd expect nothing less!!) but thought foot rubbing was very nice and relaxing at the end of a busy week so have been having sessions once a week since late Oct/early Nov.  It could just be a wonderful coincidence,  but it certainly makes you think doesn't it!  I'm seeing her this afternoon,  can't wait to tell her she's got another success to add to her list..

Trying to stay grounded and be realistic - doing my best to stop thinking of the many reasons this little miracle could go pear shaped.  I think that's one of the downsides of having access to so much information on here and t'internet in general - a bit too much knowledge that right now, I'd rather be blissfully ignorant of...  

Anyway we've decided we're going to keep it under our hats family-wise until we're further along,  though as I'm away next weekend with my oldest friend I suspect she'll suss when the fizzy water replaces the vino!  

The piste thing - I think I'll wait and see how I feel nearer the time - but it's safe to say there'll be significantly more hot chocolate involved than originally planned! 

Still not able to concentrate on doing much work,  luckily it's not been a busy couple of days
Still knicker checking frantically
But most of all - still smiling & hoping...   

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

PUSS......  

OMG.......Yippeeeee...     am absolutely gob smacked never been known to be lost for words .... but OMG.... sat here crying as well,, go girl you went and done it fab.......   not surprised your still grinning hun, wow how brilliant..... ... 

The piste i think not hot choccy sounds much better any way......glad you got some medication sorted when will your scan be matey... 

luv
Deb Bee
x x x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello Ladies

I am so sorry I haven't been around much.    Hope everyone is ok.  

I just wanted to bob on quickly and say        to Puss, i am over the moon for you hunny.   

Love and hugs to you all

Nicki 

xxxx


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I havn't been on here for ages  as my treatment seemed a long time away, but now it has started!!!!

Firstly can I congratulate Puss in Boots.  Fantastic news and you must be over the moon!!!!

My dh had a vas reversal but although he now has some sperm, not enough to get me pregnant naturally and as I had my 40th birthday in December we thought mother nature needed a helping hand.  However this is our 1 and only go at ivf.  If it fails then we will be happy with the children we already have and have to accept that we may never have one together 

I started with the suprefact injections last Tuesday and have an appointment on the 16th.  Could anyone fill me in on what to expect.  I had so many questions to ask at my last appointment and asked none. .

So far I don't feel any different and my period is now 4 days late with no pre menstral symptoms.  I am sure I have put weight on in the last 4 days.......  Or is that the chocolates??

So what will they do to me next?

I am excited about all this and am not building my hopes up.  It's just something that we have to try or will always be left wondering what if...

Luv  Jo xxxxxxx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls,

just wondered if i can join your thread, but first a massive congratulations to puss in boots    ^clapping thats such amazing news.

i am under dr shaker and he seems very nice,  i am however s**ting my pants for the egg collection as i was in so much pain the last time due to ohs,  if you dont mine can would anyone like to share there stories with me.  

i wish you all love and luck and cant aitto get to know you more 

love sam xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


**


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone ...... can I just say .....

PUSS ...... bloody FANTASTIC NEWS ......I'm jumping for joy for you both       What superb news ...... so so happy for you  sweetie
                                                                       

Will get back to you all tomorrow ...... just had to reply to the good news    Will catch up with you all then

Love to you all

Pasha xxx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls hope you are all ok, hope i get the chance to chat to some of you soon xx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi sam, not sure where everyone is - maybe working for a change   
Just wanted to say welcome to the board hun and good luck   Dr Shaker is lovely and helped me get that elusive BFP and ultimately my beautiful son and daughter.   Is this your first tx at sheffield? make sure that they are aware of your previous esperience as they can give extra drugs to make things easier for you. When are you starting this cycle? sorry for the questions!!!
Jo, welcome back hun, and lots of luck to you! When you go back you will have a blood test to check you have dr'd properly and as long as you have you will start stimming (menopur). more bloods and scans will check when your eggs are ready for collection. Not sure what else you might need to know - but just shout if there is anything.
Puss, update please!!!
Debbee, have you managed to get hold of the sticks? how are you doing? am sending you lots of  
Elliebabe, Rach, hope you have your feet up ladies, enjoy the leisure time whilst you can. 
Well j & m now on 3 meals a day plus milk!!!! Can't believe how quickly they grow - hope you will be able to see for yourself in feb. Rach, which date are we going for? shall we set a firm date and venue?
love to all of you
Piper xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Afternoon Lovely Ladies

Thought I would pop on and say hi.  There's seem to be so many of you, might take a while to work out who's who and who's pregnant, could children and having treatment.

Well only 2 days to go until I meet Dr Shaker, am really looking forward to it now and thanks a million for all your kind words of encouragement.

Hope to catch you all later.

Linda xxxx


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Am very bored ......

At work....have come to a sudden stop.....and realised how tired I was.  How is everyone?

Debbee - got your sticks yet?

Sam - welcome, I too had a lot of pain during egg collection but I found the gas and air a great help.  I found the pain much easier to handle at Care than at Jessops as they told me exactly what was going on so I could prepare with the gas.

Oooops, boss coming....back to work...

TTFN
Debs


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Debs

Know what you mean about time dragging    When do you go for your first scan?  Has it sunk in yet?

Linda xx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi ngirls thank so much for the advise, this is my first at shefield my first was jimmys in leeds,  i am waiting for a nurse consultation and then we can start from there.  i am scared of the egg collection because of the pain the first time( however i was over stimmed last time wilth 50 follies resulting in 38 eggs) so i am hoping thats way.  also i have pcos and my ovaries are 3 times bigger then they should be so i am told(nice complament)    

did the egg collection hurt much to you guys  did any one have a really bad time of it ?  sorry so nervious xxxx  love sam xxxxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Sam - Welcome to our little mad house  

I had all 3 of my EC's at Sheffield Care and can honestly say I had no pain with any of them - just a feeling of someone furtling around down there..  Having said that I was a pretty rubbish responder so I didn't have many follies - I think 7 was my max.  50 follies!!  Ouch, I'm sure that would have accounted for a lot of the problems you had,  that's a huge amount of follies and the procedure must have taken far too long to cope with.  I'm certain the clinic will have this in very much in mind this time and adjust the drugs so you don't respond like that again.    Mention your experience and concerns about EC when you next go in and ask them about additional drugs available to put your mind at rest  

Deb Bee - Pee sticks to the ready!  Are you off the starting blocks yet hun?  is it "slow" protocol with the lovely white and brown HRT tabs (just love em!) - those bloomin pee sticks are evil little devils - I had a whole little gallery of them trying to compare light blue lines last time around.  I already have everything crossed for you  

Hi Jo - good to have you back!  I think they check your hormone levels at the next appt and tell you if you're ready to start stimming - hope the suprefact isn't giving you too many bruises  

Linda - Dr Shaker's a sweetie,  I'm sure you'll have a good appt with him  

Rach - I've armed myself with ginger biscuits and ginger tea this weekend - thanks for the tip hun  

Hope you and Elliebabe have got your feet up and are not running around doing mad nesting activities  

Yayyy Pasha's back - hi there hun,  thanks for your cheers - hope you and the girls are having fun down there in the country  

Piper - They look so sweet in their new photo's - a little bird (well not so little at the moment) was telling me on Friday how good and chilled they are - just like their ma!  I cant wait to see you all again in Feb - was it the weekend of the 17th/18th we were going for?

Deb - hi there hun - hope you're keeping well and not feeling too tired.  I'm finding it hard to keep my mind on work at the moment,  you must be the same too  

Well all's well with me so far - think it's 5 whole weeks today!  Every day's a milestone at the moment,  still can't quite believe it's all going to go ok,  but trying to think positive.    I've started feeling a bit off if I haven't eaten for a while so I keep nibbling (brilliant excuse!!)..  Isn't it a bit early for the whole morning sickness thing??  The old (.)(.)'s are getting a bit sore,  but I'm finding both things a bit of a comfort that something's actually happening so I'm certainly not complaining about either.    Been taking the steroids and doing the heparin injections - I'd read comments about these really stinging,  but they've been no prob - tiny needles and not much liquid in them to inject.  Having a few twinges down below,  but no bleeding or anything so I'm hoping that's just normal stuff..      

Well that's me done for now - big hi and many thanks again to everyone for all your lovely messages   

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Hope you're all well.

Puss - Hooray on the morning sickness - in the nicest possible way   I starterd to feel it at about 6 weeks so I'm sure it's possible at 5 weeks  I had loads of twinges down below in the first trimester and I analysed EVERYTHING   I'm sure it's normal ... FEET UP MRS!!!

Deb Bee - Not long before you get started hun. I went to Boots today and noticed there was an offer on ovulation testing kits and pregnancy tests. Can't remember how much they were but any money off is a bonus  

Rach and Elliebabe - How are the bumps coming along ladies?? Looking forward to seeing yourselves and any scan piccies that you bring along in Feb 

Piper - Looking forward to seeing you too. Hope you bring some recent picces of the lovely J + M 

Pasha - Nice to see you posting. Hows the girlies? 

Jaccuziman - I hope all is going well with you hun. Will you be coming to the meet? 

nickinoo - How's things with you? Are you still on your 'honeymoon' period with DH  

Sam - Welcome to the Sheffield thread. My EC at Sheffield was a little uncomfortable but a little discomfort is hopefully worth it in the end  I'm sure I'd have burst if I'd have had 50 follies though!!! Yikes!!! Hope your treatment goes well .... Good luck  

Jo - Nice to see you again  Looks like you're well on your way with your cycle. Good luck  

Linda - I hold Dr.Shaker in high regard. He was instrumental in my treatment and was the one who helped me get my beautiful baby daughter  You're in very good hands.

As for me ... I'm fine. Holly and I went for our 8 week postnatal check today. I'm fine and dandy and Holly is doing well too. She's a bit upset though as she had her 1st vaccination and she's feeling very sorry for herself. I nearly cried too when the needle went into her leg because it's the 1st time I've heard her 'properly' cry   She was weighed too and is now 10lb 14.5ozs  so she's doing well in that department 

Anyway ... better go. 

Love to everyone

Michelle xxxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Hope everyone is ok and not too miserable with the weather and having to go back to work.  Not much to report here, got midwife today and the glucose intolerance on Thursday, God can't believe that I am 29 weeks pregnant on Friday.  Baby Bean is growing lovely and is kicking all the time, don't sleep much at night but try for a kip during day.  Nursery is finished, cot up, decorated and teddies all over the place.  DH keeps walking in there and saying God we are having a baby, I think it is just sinking in.  

Piper - hope you and J & M are ok, not missing DH too much, we are like work widows, them always working away, but needs must.  Can't wait to see you all in Feb, any date is easy for me apart from 3rd.

Rachg - so glad to hear that you have bit the bullet and given up work.  It isn't worth it, enjoy your pregnancy, relax, do lunch, see friends.  Will ring you next week about popping over.

Puss - well girly, I still haven't come down to earth for you, so god knows what you and Rich are like?  Have you heard when your scan is?  I bet the clinic were just so happy.  Can't wait to see you in Feb.  Regarding sickness, I'm not really the best person to ask, but with me started feeling ill at 5/6 weeks (just feeling), started being ill at 7 weeks until when your guess is as good as mine.  Look after yourself and fill up on anything you fancy.  Baby Bean is so happy that there is going to be another playmate this year, could set up our own creche at this rate.

Deb-bee - are you starting soon girly.  Have you had any luck with the pee sticks, still think it is ridiculous that they can't supply when they charge so much money and as for the pg test.  I had such low positive results for first to hcg tests that I would have thought I wasn't pg, do they tell you to test later.  Ooooh it is so confusing now.  Hope your ok and keeping everything crossed for you.  Glad to hear the test results came back all ok.  See you in Feb.

MrsCarter - glad to hear your ok and that Holly enjoyed her first xmas.  It is horrible the injections, my friend doesn't like needles and I am taking here little boy tomorrow for his final injection, she sits outside, he is going to be thinking pain and Aunty.  Don't relish the thought.  Take care and see you in Feb.

Sunny24 - welcome to the thread, don't worry about egg collection, I was the same as you before my 1st.  Was really surprised like Puss that it didn't hurt but was just uncomfortable, other girls have had discomfort but not heard of anyone at Care who have been screaming in pain.  Talk to the Nurses and air your concerns.  They are there to help.  So are we.  Good luck with your tx and Dr Shaker is lovely.  It got me my little miracle.

Lodgey - welcome to the thread, again Dr Shaker is lovely, hope your appt goes ok, you will forget certain questions, but we are always here.

Jacuzziman - hiya to you and warren, hope your ok and not feeling too under the weather, when have you got your next scan?  Please let us know.

Pasha/Toni/Nickinoo and anyone else I have missed, hope your all ok.

xxxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all

1st scan was last week - couldn't really see much
2nd scan next Tuesday pm - hope to see more!!!

When and where is your next meet?

I never know what to write on here - feeling a bit down at the moment - got to sort out our new mortgage and feel it's all on my shoulders.  Warren would help if he could....I've just got to 'bit the bullet' and get on with it.

Debs


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone ..... I'll have to be quick cos hubby's making our dinner (how things have changed since N & R arrived - great isn't it?)

Puss ..... how you feeling today?  Just you take it easy ..... and what's this about ski-ing?  I'll slap your legs ..... just you be careful    As for the morning sickness thing ..... I started about the same time as you.  I was never physically sick ..... just felt it 24/7 but more so when I was tired.  Take care sweetie  

Michelle ....  Don't think I congratulated you on the birth of Holly ..... she looks gorgeous.  The injections are horrid ..... but I found CALPOL really helped mine (when they were old enough) I gave it them an hour before appointment ....it made a difference.  Glad to hear you are  both well  

Elliebabe ..... how are you feeling?  You sound like you've got everything organised!  Hope the test goes o.k on Thursday ..... when are you planning to go on Mat leave?    

Debs .... Congratulations on your BFP ..... take care xxx

Rach ..... how you doing?  Glad to hear you're going on Mat leave.  I know what you mean about work ..... but I didn't  realise just how difficult and hard it had become until I  stopped.  I left at 29 weeks ..... and I'm glad I did looking back.  Believe you me.... when they arrive you'll be so busy ..... you'll not have time to ponder too long about work .....        Take care sweatheart .... enjoy some 'you' time    

Deb Bee ...... great to hear you're starting your next cycle ...... really really pleased for you both.  I'll have to keep track of you and what's happening ...... sincerely wishing you all the best.  Take care sweetie   

Piper .... glad to hear you're all well.  Keep forgetting there is only 2 days difference between ours!!!  I'm on the same feeding schedule as you ..... its never ending    Still giving one breasty dumpling feed at night though ...... but am seriously thinking of dropping this soon ..... those little teeth are nearing the surface .... youch    Take care sweetie    

Caza .... how are you bearing up?  Are they all running you ragged?  Hope you are all well    

Hello to the girls I've not met   

Sam .... 50 follies .....owwwww.  Dr Lowe did my EC and he was fine.  Yes it was quite uncomfortable towards the end ..... but everyones pain threshold is different.  I'm sure if you let them know about your previous experience .... it might help and they can reassure you about the procedure.  Also - the nurses are absolutely fabulous there ...... very understanding and caring. 

Linda....... Dr Shaker is smashing.  He was my Consultant and he carried out the ET for me ...... a lovely bloke .... easy to talk to ..... don't be afraid of asking him any questions.  Hope your appointment goes well.  Good luck  

Hi to anyone I've missed   

Well ...... we're fine ..... or we are now.  We've  had the rounds of all the lastest illnesses ..... sickness, splodo bums, colds ..... lovely.  The colds are on there way out now.  We were all quite poorly with the sickness bug though...... we had to rope in 'granny'..... bless..... who subsequently got it    

We had a wonderful 1st Christmas ...... very special and very emotional.  We  were also  interviewed by the Derby Telegraph for an article about our IVF journey and difficulties with conceiving.  It was lovely to read on Boxing Day.  I just hope it gave some people hope, and for others, an insight into the emotional and physical battle we go through in order to achieve something that has been so cruely denied us.  It reminded me just how incredibly lucky we've been......  

And on that note ....... I sincerely wish everyone the best of luck this year  .....you're never far from my thoughts ....... lets hope 2007 is  extra special for everyone    

Take care you lot ...... I'll try and keep tabs on you all ..... I'm watching even if not posting..... hopefully speak soon

Lots of love Pasha xxxx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Well I thought I would just pop on as not been about much recently, I scan back a few pages and promptly end up in tears!!!!!!!!!!

PUSS & DH I AM SO SO PLEASED FOR YOU, YOU SO DESERVE THIS AND I CANT WAIT TO HEAR ALL ABOUT HOW THE NEXT 8 MONTHS GO FOR YOU!

All my love to everyone else, I do try and keep up but my energy levels are not fab I am afraid!

I have had to have some more blood tests done on Tuesday because apparently my 28 week ones showed that I have raised liver enzymes? (Dont ask I dont know what the hell it means either!)  Those results came back today and the levels have increased again so now I have to have more bloods done on Monday a scan on Wednesday and have to see the consultant on Wednesday afternoon to see what is to be done.  I have been advised to have mine and babies hospital bags packed but they have yet to mention anything about bringing them early! However I have a feeling these babies are not gonna be allowed to go to term!

Am tired, scared and oh I dont know just feel a bit useless.

Love to you all and I will try harder I promise!

Toni.

PS Are the Yorkshire Girls starting to take over on here!   (Me, Nikki, Sam, Lodgey! Anyone else!)


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Evening Ladies

Just to update you on today.  Had a really good appointment with Dr Shaker, what a lovely man.  He has put us both at ease and installed us with complete confidence.  He had obviously read our notes which is a fantastic sign to start with.  We discussed the previous cycle at LGI and what things they do differently and therefore we are ready to start.  We are booked in to start in March and TBH we are both really looking forward to it.

Thanks to all of you who put my mind at rest before I went.

Hope you are all well.

Linda xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All...

Not been around for a couple of days have got an unbelievable headache have had it 4 days now, keep swapping from my contact lens to glasses ( DH says my head must be bad if I'm wearing my glasses... bit like Olive off on the buses...  )

Will try and catch up on personals this week,   any ideas to get rid of headache would be much appreciated could always of course chop it off.... ... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debbee, poor you  Do you know what started the headache? Would recommend lots of water, rest, dark room and pain killers. Just before xmas i got some good ones from the dr, they start with a t and are great   Would also think about a nice reflexology massage or acupuncture?  let me know how you get on, but may be worth a trip to the dr's. Hope you're better soon hun 
Toni, good to hear from you, sorry you're not too good, hope you're resting up! fingers crossed those results improve and you can keep cooking a little longer 
Linda, glad all went well, dr shaker is lovely  Will be sending you lots of  for your tx in march
no time to chat, will post later
piper x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81165.new#new


----------

